#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-08
<davmor2> Morning Everybody
<unimatrix9> hi there
<unimatrix9> can someone give me the ftp url for iso testing images?
<unimatrix9> i lost the url some how
<davmor2> unimatrix9: are you only testing some?
<unimatrix9> i will test the latest live iso ...desktop version i386
<unimatrix9> if you sent url...LOL
<unimatrix9> :P
<davmor2> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ just change http:// with ftp://
<unimatrix9> thank you very much
<unimatrix9> came back from holiday's and the url was gone...
<unimatrix9> bookmarked it again...:)
<unimatrix9> when i try to download from the website, i alway's get an error
<unimatrix9> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20080903/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso
<unimatrix9> that its not there, i used your url, and its downloading now, so thats fine
<unimatrix9> oh, youre history
<unimatrix9> :)
<unimatrix9> off testing
 * popey wonders if there are any brainstormers about
<popey> the wording on the "process_duplicate_reports" page seems wrong to me.. "The following duplicate reports needs your attention. The ideas in the right column were proposed as duplicate of the ideas in the left column."
<popey> looks to me the other way round
<popey> the ones on the _left_ are the (newer) duplicates of the (older) ones on the right
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-09
<jpds> stgraber: Was https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=2657 done? As in http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/ ?
<stgraber> jpds: I think so, let me have a look
<stgraber> jpds: yup, this is done
<jpds> stgraber: Marked as resolved. Thanks.
<hoonteke> anyone got a quick url to kubuntu in-the-works isos?
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-10
<ara> cr3 morning :-)
<cr3> ara: morning, where's the heno man?
<ara> cr3: ping him at #canonical, he should be there
<ara> cr3: did you get the chance to fix the checkbox package bugs and reupload?
<cr3> ara: I haven't done bug #257746 because it hasn't been affecting me but it will be necessary for intrepid, I'll do it today
<ara> cr3: ok, thanks
<ara> cr3: did you 'find' heno?
<cr3> ara: yep, I wanted to show him all the test results since the dpkg fix. very cool!
<onewhirled> Can you tell me what kernel options need to be set in order for wubi to boot?  I have loop and cryptoloop, ntfs and so forth.  The current Intrepid amd64 (for my intel core 2 duo) 2.6.27 based kernel doesn't boot, so I am trying to build my own.
<onewhirled> I have already commented on a bug in launchpad on this issue, but would like to determine the possible problem with the current Intrepid kernel.
<onewhirled> I have been building my own kernels for years, so I think my basic build configuration is sane.  I can boot the older 2.6.24 based kernels, but when I run lsmod and read the dmesg output, I don't immediately spot any significant difference between the 2.6.24 kernel and my build.
<onewhirled> I have tried booting my own 2.6.27-rc6 kernel, but it is failing with the same error as the Intrepid kernel.
<onewhirled> I have asked all this on in the ubuntu-kernel room, but gotten no responses.
<davmor2> onewhirled: Wubi isn't working in intrepid at the moment bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/268123
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 268123 in wubi "Intrepid: Wubi fails to mount sda1" [High,Confirmed]
<onewhirled> Okay.
<onewhirled> Is this a Wubi issue or a kernel issue?
<onewhirled> Thanks.
<onewhirled> Will read up.
<davmor2> bit of both we think.
<davmor2> It seems to linked to how it mounts the drive and then virtual loop drive
<onewhirled> Currently, I am seeing an error locating my kernel modules, and then I get the mount error.
<onewhirled> I never see the particular message you put into the bug report.
<onewhirled> The error I see says that (some long path to a UUID or somesuch) cannot be mounted.  I don't see the isodevice mentioned, afaicr.
<davmor2> onewhirled: those are what happen if you try to mount the device once the kernel has failed so we could track down what was causing the issue
<onewhirled> Ah, interesting.
<onewhirled> Is there anything I can do to help with the debugging process?
<onewhirled> has LKML been notified?
<onewhirled> Or is the Wubi team working on it alone?
<davmor2> Pass not sure who has been notified I think it is being worked on though by the guy the bug is assigned to
<onewhirled> Okay.  Thanks for the info.  I will follow up with him.
<davmor2> you can try xuvilon on #ubuntu-installer when he is available too
<davmor2> he's the main wubi guy
<onewhirled> Cool.  Do you know how I can capture the text on the screen, other that writing it down by hand or taking a photo of it?  I would like to add the output from my 2.6.27-rc6 kernel to the bug report.
<davmor2> you can check out casper.log and also dmesg just mount a usb device and add the files to the usb device
<onewhirled> Great.  I seem to be dropping to a initrd command line interface when the boot fails.  Is that right?  Or is it busybox?  I can run the mount commands from there?
<onewhirled> I will poke around and try to figure it out.
<onewhirled> I don't have much experience with Busybox.
<davmor2> onewhirled: yes it's ash shell on the whole most of the commands you use in normal shell work like cat, ls, cd, cp, mv, mount etc
<onewhirled> Great.
<smb> ll
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-11
<ara> morning davmor2 :-)
<davmor2> ara morning
<xivulon> Hi all,
<xivulon> we had a new patch for wubi 7.10 due to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/268123
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 268123 in wubi "Intrepid: it is not possible to mount ntfs partitions from the initrd" [High,Confirmed]
<xivulon> the new initrd should be available in a couple of hours
<xivulon> would it then be possible to test wubi 8.10? If you do not have windows please see if you can mount ntfs partition from a the new 2.6.27 initrd
<xivulon> if you do not have ntfs partition you can create one within a file and use it with a vm
<xivulon> well to test wubi 8.10 you need to wait for the new daily ISO and/or regenerate a casper initrd and replace the initrd in c:\ubuntu\install\boot, as mentioned in the bug report you can test the patch directly
<jonrust> hoi
<davmor2> Hello Everybody
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-12
<heno> schwuk: how is work going on the extended result reporting going? Have you been in touch with ogasawara about requirements?
<heno> cr3: can you confirm that the landscape seed change has dislodged the testing problems?
<heno> cr3: I don't see any alternate installs from today
<cr3> heno: sure, I'll have a look at the machines
<heno> (this is for the release meeting, now in #ubuntu-meeting)
<davmor2> heno: there is a new issue with xorg that might screw it now :)
<cr3> heno: I tell you, I really want install reporting :(
<cr3> heno: 2008-09-11T14:36:22 ERROR canonical.certify.message Error processing the payload for hardware 200705-82
<cr3> heno: there seems to be errors in processing messages
<heno> davmor2: do you have a bug #
<davmor2> no bug it's on the daily build list http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/intrepid/ubuntu/latest/livecd-20080912-i386.out at the bottom of the page
<davmor2> heno: ^
<davmor2> heno: ah it's okay it's onlt on live alt should be okay
<cr3> heno: ProgrammingError: ERROR:  index row size 6480 exceeds btree maximum, 2712
<cr3> heno: that's kinda good, I was concemplating a couple solutions for that. both solutions can be implemented independently client and server side.
<cr3> heno: on the client side, I want to implement a console filter to limit the size of messages.
<cr3> heno: on the server side, I want to use something like the librarian to store test output into files rather than the database
<cr3> both solutions, including install reporting, could be implemented before Monday
<heno> davmor2: thanks
<cr3> I don't think there will be many iso images published before then, so does that sound reasonable?
<heno> cr3: iso images are published daily
<cr3> heno: so distro not only has 48 hours per day but also 14 days a week? :)
<heno> we still don't have any test reports that are useful for anyone else
<cr3> reports can be added later, results will be lost in the meanwhile :(
<heno> without reports time to fix is lost
<cr3> so you want me to work on reports too?
<cr3> I would recommend parallelizing tasks so that reports and reliable test results are both ready at the same time
<cr3> right now, the introduction of ltp, lsb and autotest have broken the reliability of storing test results :(
<heno> we may need to pull those back so we can get more reliable runs
<cr3> heno: yep, I've pulled lsb for now but these tests have simply uncovered problems that are nonetheless still there
<cr3> so runs aren't "more reliable" per se, it's just that the other tests don't happen to push the wrong buttons on the server :)
<heno> schwuk: are you around today? I've looked at the reporting inbox but don't see any updates
<heno> cr3: quite a few tests ran on the 10th and 11th with 2.6.27 - can you dump the database for that period? how big is that compressed?
<cr3> heno: one of my concerns about being pulled from what I'm doing into reporting is that I have lots of code in the air right now and ideas to address the reliability of the server, context switching to reporting might be expensive but I'm alright doing it if you consider it's more important :)
<heno> cr3: doing a db dump should not take long
<cr3> heno: 6M
<heno> cr3: please email that to me and ogasawara and we'll dig into it for a bit
<schwuk_> heno: yes I am, although my irc box seems to have 'issues'. :( I'm currently finishing up and testing the extended reports, then I'll do a bulk generation of reports like I did the other day (although I'll get a fresh db dump first).
<heno> schwuk: ok, thanks
<cr3> schwuk_: I've msg'ed you a link to a fresh db dump
<schwuk_> cr3: Thanks
<heno> cr3: is there a chance of us getting a set of 2.6.27 install tests kicked off today on a large number of machines? Is there a known installable ISO somewhere? - does not have to be latest
<heno> i'd rather it was short so we can see if it works real time than 6 hour run that will fall over over night
<cr3> heno: quite feasible, I'll get that started
<heno> thanks
<heno> if that goes well we should look at throwing in some more thorough tests in round 2
<heno> xorg installability is being fixed now, davmor2
<davmor2> cool in time for monday :)
<davmor2> or will they respin and I can run a test tonight :)
<heno> likely not respin today
<davmor2> np's
<heno> I've asked for one now actually, so we'll see
<davmor2> cool :)
<mcas> hello
<mcas> there is a bug report telling the alternate cd is broken because there is a problem with the cdrom driver
<mcas> the bug is about amd64 and i have this with the unofficial ppc version
<mcas> have you more information about this?
<mcas> should i mark this bug as critical in launchpad?
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-14
<nullack> Ping asac
<brianporter> is cdimage.ubuntu.com down?
<brianporter> nvmd, its up now
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-07
<ara> good morning all :)
<davmor2> Daviey: you around?
<Daviey> davmor2: jah!
<davmor2> Daviey: do you have any recommendations for a usb stick tuner for testing myth at all?
<Daviey> davmor2: pretty much any of them will just work..
<Daviey> I tend to favour hauppauge hardware.. but even el' cheapo ones from Aldi will do :)
<davmor2> Daviey: I got a peak one 100417agpk thinking that it doesn't show up.
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> not come across that
<davmor2> Daviey: chipset on the linuxtv says supported.  It's a AF9013
<davmor2> but it might be some odd revision
<davmor2> or something
<Daviey> davmor2: you might get better help on the linux-dvb mailing list, perhaps
<davmor2> Daviey: thanks for the tip I thought in the mean time I'd try and grab a different one :)
<Daviey> :)
<davmor2> sbeattie: your python script took 1 hour dead to complete which wasn't bad :)  Normal rsync with the old script too 1 hour 20 :)  So 20 minutes faster and includes 2 more iso's and 2 more dvd's Yay :)
<davmor3> cr3: I should finish off what test I can write up by tomorrow for you :)
<cr3> davmor3: thanks man! you are one dedicated dude :)
 * davmor2 Hmmmmm thinks that would make a great epitaph 
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-08
<ara> good morning!
<fader_> davmor2: Around?
<fader_> davmor2: Whenever you are back, can you tell me if you have anything running the proprietary nvidia driver?  There's a bug against one of my plugins in checkbox that I think might be related to it
<schwuk> fader_: I'm running nvidia on my desktop
<fader_> schwuk: With the proprietary driver?
<schwuk> fader_: yup
<fader_> schwuk: What does "xrandr" alone return for you?
<schwuk> fader_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/267273/
<fader_> schwuk: Thanks, so the proprietary driver does support xrandr
<schwuk> fader_: I'm running version 180 of the driver
<fader_> Thanks... I'm looking at bug 425506
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 425506 in checkbox "extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0". RandR extension missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425506
<davmor2> schwuk: 180 or 185 it got updated ;)
<fader_> To be honest I should detect that particular result anyway, as it's possible that someone is using vesa or something and won't have xrandr
<fader_> But I'm confused as to why he doesn't have that extension with the nvidia driver
<davmor2> fader_: mine always misses the top resolution other than that it's been working fine
<davmor2> fader_: I can drop an install on later for you if you want though
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, actual resolutions are not my problem. :)  You'd have to bug the xorg guys about that, and I expect they'd tell you 'tough luck for using closed-source drivers' :/
<fader_> davmor2: Nah, that's okay, thanks... schwuk gave me the confirmation I needed
<fader_> I was just going to have unpleasant things to say if nvidia had their own resizing extension and didn't use xrandr :)
<cr3> mathben: salut mathieu
<davmor2> cr3: did you get my email containing cases1.txt?
<cr3> davmor2: nope, did you have the word "casino" in the subject?
<davmor2> no
<cr3> davmor2: sorry then, I don't seem to see it in my inbox
<davmor2> np's I'll try again
<fader_> davmor2: http://www.learnthenet.com/english/html/92email.htm
<fader_> ;)
<davmor2> fader_: I've re-installed my server over the weekend and last night added spam filtering etc so I'm just hoping that it is sending still :)
<mathben> cr3:hello Marc
<fader_> mathben: Good to see you... bonjour :)
<davmor2> fader_, cr3: http://pastebin.com/f13778083 till I can get my email working again
<mathben> fader_: Good to see you too :p!
<cr3> davmor2: I just got your email
<davmor2> Yay
<fader_> davmor2: Just be like cr3 and me; telnet to port 25 and bash it out by hand
<fader_> Mail clients are for the weak!
<jtatum> hi ara :)
<ara> hey jtatum, great to see you around!
<jtatum> ara, thanks! great to be here :)
<jtatum> I made some updates to the roadmap on the wiki the other day. Just curious - I don't know much about it, but what about launchpad's roadmap feature? Is it just a pain?
<cr3> fader_: I now cat a here document directly into netcat instead of using ol' telnet :)
<fader_> cr3: Is netcat included with busybox by default? :)
<fader_> If so, I might switch.
 * fader_ goes off to cat /var/spool/mail
<cr3> davmor2: henceforth, you shall now be dubbed: The Testinator
<jtatum> hi mikefletcher
<mikefletcher> jtatum: hello
<jtatum> mikefletcher, I saw that ara merged your screenshot branch today :) congrats
<mikefletcher> cool.
<ara> hey mikefletcher
<foormea> hi
<ara> jtatum, did you receive my email about the CCA?
<foormea> in what file do i configure my nvidia? i've managed to enable my nvidia card through kde-jockey, but i'm wondering in which config file it's ended?
<jtatum> I did not :(
<jtatum> ara, rmcbride is mentioning it to me now :)
<ara> jtatum, did you receive it? I am going to double check the email address
<mikefletcher> I was thinking of building a test suite for Tomboy next.  Starting/stopping tomboy is going to be a real challange because it runs within the panel.
<jtatum> ara, I didn't receive it :(
<ara> jtatum, I sent it through the contact page in launchpad :)
<ara> jtatum, it seems it didn't work
<jtatum> mikefletcher, I'm starting on some mago dbus bindings which may help you trigger any needed windows. Panel icons don't seem to be accessible though :(
<ara> jtatum, resending now
<ara> jtatum, to your email inbox directly
<mikefletcher> foormea: If you ask the question on ubuntu questions (https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addquestion) or ask in the #ubuntu channel you should find some help there.
<foormea> well i'm talking about karmic
<foormea> not jaunty
<jtatum> foormea, you're looking for #ubuntu+1
<ara> jtatum, sent! :-)
<mikefletcher> jtatum: Hmm.  Testing the dbus api would useful.
<foormea> jtatum: ok.if you don't mind me asking, what's #ubuntu-testing then?
<foormea> thanks
<mikefletcher> jtatum:  I messed around with ldtp and the top panel.  I was almost able to do it but I found a couple of unimplemented bits in ldtp.
<ara> mikefletcher, jtatum: have a look to the indicator-applet tests, they use the panel a bit
<mikefletcher> ara: thanks
<ara> mikefletcher, jtatum: also, if you ever find a missing feature in ldtp, report it in the ldtp bugzilla. they are always willing to help
<jtatum> foormea, #ubuntu-testing is relating to QA testing of ubuntu. #ubuntu+1 is about karmic specifically.
<foormea> jtatum: ok, thanks :)
<jtatum> ara, I made some changes to the roadmap on the wiki the other day. Just curious - I don't know the first thing about it, but what about launchpad's roadmap feature? Is it just a pain?
<jtatum> afk a bit
<ara> jtatum, I have to step out, I will send you an email about it
<davmor2> cr3: I take it they're alright for you then :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-09
<ara> good morning all :)
<davmor2> Morning all
 * davmor2 lunch
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<fader_> davmor2: Howdy
<fader_> How's tricks?
<davmor2> vista bug is annoying as cjwatson is too busy to look at it right now :( .  Wubi is working up till you reboot then grub is screwed you need to manually edit it.  My machine with the ati card still can't load the desktop but I think I'm lowering down the cause slowly.  Other than that fine thanks you?
<davmor2> fader_: did you find out if those machines that failed to produce results had ati gfx cards?
<davmor2> fader_: in fact do any of them?
<fader_> davmor2: Heh, I didn't realize I'd get a full brain dump :P
<fader_> davmor2: Anyway, no, I haven't been seeing ATI-related issues in submitting results
<davmor2> hey you asked dude :)
<fader_> :)
<cr3> davmor2: yo mama
<fader_> I'm looking at the systems that were borked and I think they both have nvidia... I need to go make sure I'm looking at the right systems though
<davmor2> cr3, fader_: bug 423415
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 423415 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Ati driver issues when logging into desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423415
<davmor2> there have been at least 3 people affected by it
<fader_> davmor2: Once cr3's migration scripts finish I think I'll be able to search all our hardware for systems with ATI cards... then we can do some targeted testing
<Form0_> I havent gotten to desktop for like a week? :)
<fader_> Form0_: Who needs the desktop when you have a few virtual terminals, right? ;)
<cr3> davmor2: I've seen it
<Form0_> yes! desktop is overrated :P
<cr3> davmor2: is there anything you would like me to do on the machines affected by this problem?
<davmor2> cr3: install live and see if you get a desktop up.
<davmor2> cr3: kubuntu works so I'm assuming that this is an xsplash issue but need to lower it down a bit
<cr3> davmor2: you mean "install from live" or "boot from live"? if I recall, I only encountered the problem after rebooting into the installed system, but that might be because my installation was fully automated
<davmor2> cr3: yes sorry boot from live and see if you get a desktop
<Form0_> But what I found disturbing was that I could get to root terminal without any password through recovery mode
<davmor2> Form0_: That's deliberate
<davmor2> you only go into it to fix your system
<fader_> Anyone with physical access to a system can be presumed to have root access anyway, no matter the OS, and the recovery console is local-only
<fader_> (Physical access trumps digital security, just by the nature of computers being physical devices.)
<Form0_> yea..
<Form0_> That's why it's good to encrypt your data I guess
<fader_> Form0_: And lock your computer in a secure area if the data is really sensitive.  (Just remember that lead pipe decryption is cheap: http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/security.png ;) )
<Form0_> :D
<davmor2> fader_: xrandr -q should provide a list of available resolutions correct?
<fader_> davmor2: Correct
<fader_> I take it that it isn't?
<davmor2> fader_: so why do I get "Can't open display"  even though ALT+CTRL+F7 has a display?
<fader_> davmor2: You're not ssh'd somewhere else by mistake, are you?
<davmor2> fader_: I'm on the box I have access to it :)
<fader_> (Seeing as how I got the same thing when verifying 'xrandr -q' before realizing that I had ssh'd somewhere in that terminal :) )
<fader_> davmor2: What does 'echo $DISPLAY' say?
<davmor2> fader_: a blank line
<fader_> Hmm.  Are you running this from within X or from just a VT?
<fader_> If this is a VT, that would be why.  If this is in an xterm, then something is seriously weird on that system.
<davmor2> ah that's why then I'll try again from xterm session
<fader_> davmor2: Or try this: "DISPLAY=:0.0 xrandr -q"
<fader_> If everything is reasonably defaultish and X is running that should work
<fader_> on a VT
<davmor2> fader_: got it from xterm session
<fader_> Okay.  I wasn't sure if you had some issue that prevented X from being usable
<fader_> You know, now that I think about it, I should ensure that $DISPLAY is set in the checkbox tests that call xrandr.
 * fader_ files a bug.
<davmor2> fader_: so the res is correct, hertz correct, and is displaying xterm ok.  It's not xsplash as I purge removed it.  It just doesn't like the gnome desktop
<fader_> davmor2: Does your system have a KDE sticker on it by any chance? ;)
<davmor2> Form0_: is this ati box you got a main pc or is it a test box
<Form0_> it's one of my mains
<davmor2> Form0_: I was going to suggest you try kubuntu on it it works here on my test box
<fader_> davmor2: I'm a little unclear from the bug description on what's happening... is it that you're getting the display and everything but the panel and nautilus don't load?
<Form0_> Ok, I'll do that when I get home
<davmor2> fader_:  I get the initial xsplash screen, it fades displaying the default icons on the desktop before cycling back around to start xsplash again
<davmor2> the desktop never actually appears as such
<fader_> Huh, that's a weird one
<davmor2> fader_: I'm thinking I might video it and add it to the bug
<fader_> davmor2: Add a cool soundtrack to make it more popular
<davmor2> doctor horrible
<fader_> :D
<davmor2> fader_: you can now grab it amazingly slowly from http://www.davmor2.co.uk/login.avi
<fader_> davmor2: Hmm, have you tried that link yourself?
<fader_> It returns a brief chunk of HTML with your name in it, content-type'd as an AVI :P
<davmor2> fader_: hang on
<davmor2> fader_: try again now
<davmor2> fader_: or try bug 423415 it has just finished uploading
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 423415 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Ati driver issues when logging into desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423415
<fader_> davmor2: Nope.  Permissions maybe?
<fader_> Okay, I'll look there
<davmor2> fader_: permission are rw-r--r--
<fader_> Huh.  Meh, no worries as I'll grab it from LP
<fader_> So I take it that the first session was the failsafe terminal session and the second was the default gnome session?
<davmor2> fader_: did you read the text in the bug ;)
<davmor2> yeah
<davmor2> first was xterm session second gnome
<davmor2> with no xsplash so it's not xsplashes fault :)
<fader_> Hehe
<fader_> davmor2: Is there anything in ~/.xsession-errors?
<fader_> (I *think* that's the right filename)
<davmor2> fader_: to add insult to injury Xubuntu works fine too so it is literally just gnome
<davmor2> fader_: rebooting now
<fader_> davmor2: When you tried KDE, did you do it by apt-get install kde or did you reformat and install with kubuntu?
<davmor2> fader_: just installed Kubuntu I was testing at the time for a5 so hadn't got time to fanny arse around
<fader_> It might be interesting to apt-get install kde on the box showing the problem (or apt-get install gnome if you've got xubuntu or something on there now)
<fader_> That would let us know if it were something weird in gnome or something weird in that disc image
<davmor2> fader_: it's been happening since the latest ati driver went in on the wednesday or tuesday last week
<jtatum> greetings
<fader_> davmor2: I'm not sure how the disc builds work; I just was hoping to verify that the bug can definitely be traced to gnome and not an old driver package or something that's gotten somehow stuck on the ubuntu disc
<fader_> jtatum: Hello
<davmor2> fader_: it worked fine on the older version
<davmor2> hello jtatum
<fader_> davmor2: Hey, I'm starting to think it's a PEBKAC issue now :P
<davmor2> fader_: I'd love to say it is too but it works on everything else only gnome fails dismally
<jtatum> hi davmor2, fader_
<fader_> Yeah, I'm not serious.  Believe it or not, I trust that you know how to do an install by now ;)
<davmor2> fader_: you'd hope so wouldn't you really :)
<davmor2> nothing special in .xsession-errors
<fader_> davmor2: Well, the installer is as easy as they can make it O:-)
<fader_> Hmm, well there goes that theory
<davmor2> fader_: when was the last time you tried an expert install on alternate :P
<fader_> davmor2: jaunty RC :)
<fader_> davmor2: Does the 'failsafe gnome' session exhibit the same behavior?
<fader_> (Assuming it's still a default session; I haven't looked)
<davmor2> fader_: what failsafe gnome there is gnome or xterm
<fader_> Ah, okay, I was afraid of that.  There used to be a "Failsafe GNOME" session provided that ran minimal applications but still launched the panel and nautilus
<davmor2> no gone :(
<davmor2> no bryce either
<fader_> I'm just trying to figure out what the gnome startup is doing that kde/xfce aren't, and all I can think of is something like calling xrandr or some wrapper for it
<fader_> Though I guess it could be anything, really... X is too complex for my weak brain to fully understand
<jtatum> jcollado: checkbox and checkbox-test or mago and mago-test? :)
<jcollado> jtatum: Should be mago and mago-test. I need a rest (he, he).
<davmor2> fader_: we know it's not gdm now cause xubuntu uses it
<davmor2> so I'm wondering if it's some daft exit code or something
<fader_> davmor2: Right; from your video it looks like something getting hit when it launches gnome
<jtatum> jcollado: no worries, i think everyone knew what you meant :) Gonna poke at those packages later I hope. Lots on the list though
<fader_> If it were something simple like an exit code I'd expect it to hit everybody, not just ATI
<davmor2> fader_: no I mean the exit code is also an ati command or something daft
<fader_> Ahh, gotcha
<ara> Hello all :-)
<mikefletcher> Hi.
<ara> Anybody for the automated testing meeting=
<ara> ?
<mikefletcher> Hmm.  Might be a quick meeting.  I was just going to lurk.
<ara> mikefletcher, hehe
<ara> eeejay, jtatum, cgregan ?
<ara> marjo, ?
<jtatum> hi!
<ara> Well, we are not many, but growing ;-)
<ara> Let's start
<ara> [TOPIC] Mago pending merges
<ara>     *
<ara>       Skip test cases
<ara> I haven't had the time to review this merge request. Have you?
<ara> While people answer, I would like to thank mikefletcher and jtatum for their contributions
<ara> Thanks guys! You rock!
<mikefletcher> No problem.
<jtatum> I have reviewed it. It looks pretty great, especially for test development. The long term broken tests cases is a good one as well
<ara> jtatum, OK, I don't know if I will have time to review in the mean time, but the merge comments look good. I will ask jcollado to merge the changes
<ara> [TOPIC] Mago packaging
<ara>     * Daily Builds update - jcollado
<ara> Reproducing jcollado comments, as he couldn't attend
<ara> The basic idea is that I wanted a jaunty package to make easier to run tests on
<ara> different machines without having to deal with bazaar. Hence, I created mago
<ara> and mago-test packages.
<ara> mago package should contain the same files as in karmic, while mago-test
<ara> should contain all the test cases in trunk. Otherwise, please let me know. Since
<ara> both packages are generated using the latest version in trunk, I've also made
<ara> them available for karmic just in case someone finds it useful.
<ara> Despite I'm interested in using reasonably up-to-date packages, I'm not exactly
<ara> looking for generating them on a daily basis so I'll upload new versions
<ara> periodically depending on the amount of changes in trunk.
<ara> I think this is great, thanks jcollado
<jtatum> +1
<ara> I was talking to james_w to see if we could have a machine to have fully automated builds
<ara> I will keep you guys posted about this
<jtatum> I guess I have a question about adding dependencies. As we merge them in, should we propose merges to the packaging?
<ara> jtatum, sure, you can request merges into jcollado branches (I will ask him to change the ownership to mago-contributors)
<ara> or use the karmic code at
 * ara checks
<ara> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mago
<jtatum> OK, great. I'll make an action item to note this process on the Wiki somewhere. As you mentioned on the mailing list, there's a distinction between requires and suggests depending on whether it's 'core mago' or part of a test
<ara> jtatum, yes, I think it is best like that
<ara> jtatum, if not, mago will end with one of the packages with the longest dependencies in Ubuntu :D
<jtatum> haha
<ara> jtatum, can you take that as an action?
<ara> jtatum, to write a page about that process in the mago wiki?
<jtatum> ara: yes.
<ara> jtatum, cool
<ara> jtatum, last item
<ara> [TOPIC] Mago roadmap
<ara>     * Should this be on the mago wiki or should this be in the LP roadmap system? - jtatum
<ara> I think that a combination of both should work better
<jtatum> This is just my ignorance probably. I have only skimmed the LP roadmap system so I'm probably just not aware of the challenges.
<ara> blueprints in launchpad are not that useful for small features
<ara> we can use a combination of wiki (to have a common place to go) + links to bugs for small features, or blueprints for large features
<jtatum> OK. Sounds good.
<ara> Good
<ara> any other topics?
<ara> OK, I think we can wrap up
<ara> I will send the notes to the list
<ara> thanks!
<mikefletcher> fyi, i'm going add a Tomboy Test Suite to the roadmap and write my name beside it.
<ara> mikefletcher, nice!
<jtatum> Sounds good, mikefletcher. I'm not sure of priorities really. There are a lot of applications on the test cases wiki with no coverage, and a lot of tests that need to be updated for Karmic
<mikefletcher> Well in this case my priorities are the apps I want tested the most :).
<jtatum> Absolutely. Personal priorities come first :) Just thinking out loud. I want to go in a million directions with Mago and welcome guidance :)
<mikefletcher> jtatum: After I have the Tomboy tests in (probably for Karmic+1) I would like to work on getting them packaged so that anyone can pickup a livecd, run the tests on their own hardware and produce usefull bug reports.
<mikefletcher> jtatum: I expect that will take until Karmic+2 or Karmin+3 to finish.  I have a day job :).
<jtatum> mikefletcher: Same here :) Have you seen eeejay's work on the mago livecd?
<mikefletcher> jtatum: I read about it.
<mikefletcher> jtatum: The livecd was testing the installer right?  I cannot remember.
<jtatum> mikefletcher: Hmm, I think you're right. And now I see that a lot of the scripts involve getting a PXE boot and NFS, which wouldn't apply to your use case. Sounds like jcollado's packaging will help more perhaps
<mikefletcher> jtatum: Yeah, packaging would be absolutly necessary.  And Checkbox would need to be able to run mago tests.  And apport needs to somehow include information on the broken tests from mago when its started by checkbox.
<mikefletcher> jtatum: I imagine something where a community tester would have a recipe like 'apt-get install all-mago-tests && checkbox'.
<jtatum> mikefletcher: I'm guessing that karmic+1 will have at least some of that. Interesting idea on apport. That would be really neat.
<mikefletcher> jtatum: and then checkbox starts.  A failed test would open apport with a description of what failed.  Then the tester could retry the test, look at what failed, etc, etc.  Bug goes off.
<jtatum> mikefletcher: Neat. That would be really slick. Definitely a lot of possibilities out there. Fun :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-10
<ian_brasil> anyone know what testing can be done on arm?
<ian_brasil> regarding assistive technology support
<ara> bonjour cr3
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3, afternoon ara
<fader_> davmor2: Wassaaaaaaaap?
 * davmor2 slaps fader_ to knock him out of his 90's time warp
<fader_> davmor2: Listen, I've seen your last.fm playlist.  You can't slap *anybody* out of a time warp. :P
<davmor2> fader_: I think you'll find it's just a step to left
<davmor2> and then a jump to the riii-iiight
<fader_> You mixed up 'step' and 'jump' :P
<cr3> hi folks
<davmor2> you got the drift :P
<davmor2> fader_: lets face facts I older, better looking, and know worse songs ;)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-11
<davmor2> Morning All
<jtatum> jcollado, sorry to email and then just submit merge proposals :) The time I have to work on things is kind of limited by work so I wanted to get something in sooner
<jcollado> jtatum: No problem. Quick proposals are fine.
<dholbach> jcastro: you? here? :)
<jcastro> yes!
<jcastro> cr3: ping a ling
<cr3> jcastro: pong a long
<jcastro> cr3: ok so we are having the ubuntu global jam
<jcastro> and I decided "hey wait a minute, a bunch of people with a  bunch of hardware getting together, omg, testing."
<dholbach> plars, davmor2: jcastro and I were wondering if we could add some documentation for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Testing to get people involved for testing during https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<dholbach> (2nd to 4th October 2009)
<davmor2> dholbach:  I can in a bit but not right now :)
<jcastro> cr3: so basically, do you have a page that's the easy "how to run a bunch o tests on a live cd" type page?
<dholbach> davmor2: saving the world again?
<jcastro> cr3: I was thinking at the minimum we could get a bunch of people running tests. And this is the weekend after beta, so good opportunity.
<plars> dholbach: neat, will try to take a look at it , but might be next week before I can get to it
<dholbach> plars: if everybody just adds a few bits to it we should be good
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams has a lot of general information already
<cr3> jcastro: it should be as easy as: Applications -> Administration -> System Testing
<dholbach> and Jams/Bugs or Jams/Packaging can probably be used as a template :)
<cr3> jcastro: how would you suggest I promote that? I'd be weary to have a wiki page that just contains so little information
<jcastro> screenshots?
<jcastro> and maybe explain right away how hard we worked to make it easy, etc
<cr3> jcastro: sure, where would you suggest we host this page so that it's apparent?
<davmor2> cr3: leave it to me dude I'll throw it in free of charge ;)
 * cr3 hugs davmor2
<jcastro> wow, and that all worked out. :D
<cr3> jcastro: you have that effect on people :)
 * dholbach can see the love in testing land :)
<jcastro> cr3: the jam is right after beta so if you can think of anything to take advantage of a bunch o people getting together with a bunch of hardware ...
<cr3> jcastro: I'll be presenting in Montreal during the jam, I'm quite psyched
<jcastro> oh excellent
<davmor2> jcastro, dholbach: might be useful if you can have a word with slangasek to get a set of images posted to the tracker for that too.
<cr3> jcastro: all thanks to komputes though, he's doing an awesome job of annoying me about it :)
<davmor2> then people can sign up and log results there :)
<jcastro> davmor2: good idea.
<slangasek> set of what images?
<dholbach> it should be the beta images, I guess
<dholbach> 2nd to 4th october, right?
<davmor2> slangasek: on friday before the gbj just throw up a clean sheet for gbj for people interest to log bug against basically
<slangasek> well if it's the beta images, the beta images will already be on the tracker at that point
<davmor2> slangasek: true.
<davmor2> cr3: the issue with AAO is that on ubuntu or unr?
<cr3> davmor2: I think it's on all
<fader_> davmor2: He went to lunch... IIRC it was with both
<fader_> cr3: Heh, make a liar out of me
<cr3> fader_: I installed the telepathy package, so I can now irc while at lunch
<davmor2> telepathy-idle :)
<fader_> Hehe
<davmor2> I'm running an install in 1 second
<davmor2> currently looking at the really weird ubuntu-moblin-remix to track a bug for gruemaster :)
<davmor2> cr3, fader_: did you check http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/karmic/ubuntu-netbook-remix/20090911/livecd-20090911-i386.out when it failed ;)
<davmor2> have a word with slangasek I'm sure he will oblige with a respin to fix it if you ask really, really nicely :)
<davmor2> fader_, cr3: just to let you know I just went to do an install of UNR and it's horrifically broken so that is probably why the fail :)
<davmor2> fader_: do me a quick favour please just have a quick read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Testing and  ensure it makes sense before I add some images please
<davmor2> cr3: ditto ^
<fader_> davmor2: For the step "Check if your computer has a cpu with added virtualization: " you might want to include expected output
<fader_> i.e. "if it outputs $foo you have it.  If it doesn't output anything, you don't"
<davmor2> good point
<fader_> davmor2: Looks pretty good... I'm sure it will be even better with screenshots :)
<davmor2> fader_: so everything else makes sense?
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, seems to.  But then I have gone through the process myself, so I might have the same blind spots that you do
<fader_> I'm sure we'll find out what's missing when people try to use it :)
<davmor2> hahahahahahaha
<davmor2> fader_: Okay quickly imaged up I need to change the one though
<davmor2> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> davmor2: pong
<davmor2> jcastro: Hopefully https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Testing is the kinda thing you and dholbach are after
<jcastro> looking
<jcastro> davmor2: that's perfect
<jcastro> basically the "bunch of guys in a pub" use-case
<jcastro> davmor2: since beta comes out like the day before is it useful to do ISO testing during the Global Jam?
<davmor2> jcastro: yes the release will be out by then but it will be useful to get the extra eyes on it too
 * jcastro nods
<davmor2> jcastro: plus if people do test on hardware and a particular gfx card for example is playing up it can get logged before and hopefully fixed before final
<jcastro> right
<davmor2> jcastro: so win win :)
<jcastro> what I was wondering is for the global jam to just tell people to use the beta .iso, and then after the jam is completed then give them "homework" to test subsequent CDs if they want to keep going
<jcastro> davmor2: I've asked teams to submit their calls-for-test and TODOs for the jam
<jcastro> so for example if bryce needs a certain kind of card to test on or something we can hopefully use the jam participation to find it
<davmor2> jcastro: Sounds like a plan :)  Test ati cards and gnome they suck at the moment ;)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-12
<natureshadow> hi guys :)
<natureshadow> Did anyone figure out whether the option to make PulseAudio stream sound over the network is still available somewhere in the markic koala?
<natureshadow> s/mark/karm/
<natureshadow> It's not where it used to be, fwiw ;)
<virtuald> natureshadow: where did it use to be?
<natureshadow> virtuald: System->Preferences->Sound
<virtuald> o.o
<virtuald> i never saw it there
<virtuald> it's always been system prefs pulseaudio preferences
<virtuald> or maybe not pulseaudio preferences but something like that, "Inställningar för Pulseaudio" in swedish <:
<virtuald> you could run paprefs from the terminal
<natureshadow> virtuald: cool! let me try ...
<natureshadow> virtuald: works! thx a lot!
<natureshadow> virtuald: Do you know how I can redirect output of a client to another host now?
<virtuald> natureshadow: yeah it shold work when you enable multicast/rtp sender and you can move streams with pavucontrol
<virtuald> natureshadow: everything is accessible from the pulseaudio device chooser tray app
<natureshadow> virtuald: OK, I can send to RTP Multicast now
<natureshadow> But how do I listen in to it on the other host now?
<virtuald> just enable everything in paprefs or what you think will work :) it's easy
<natureshadow> virtuald: Everythings enabled on all hosts, but no sound to be heard
<virtuald> o.o
<virtuald> check the volume levels
<virtuald> i don't have another computer connected to try right now
<virtuald> i'm too tired
<natureshadow> virtuald: never mind :)
<natureshadow> we'll see what turns up
<natureshadow> virtuald: thy a lot up to here :)
<virtuald> no problem
<natureshadow> virtuald: The sinks and sources fro the other host vanished now I enabled RTP, is this correct?
<virtuald> it was a while since i used pulseaudio over the network but i don't think it should be like that
<virtuald> maybe something crashed
<virtuald> sometimes i killall pulseaudio and start over
<natureshadow> virtuald: no point, pulseaudio usually does that to itself every few minutes on karmic :P
<virtuald> :>
<natureshadow> virtuald: In the howto I have around it says never ever to enable RTP - why's that?
<virtuald> i don't know, doesn't the howto say?
<natureshadow> virtuald: npe :)
<virtuald> we'll trying without it shouldn't kill any kittens
<virtuald> well*
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-13
<ImportantGuy> What is the easiest method now for making a USB stick bootable of an image
<formolQC>  hi.  i just installed alpha5, and fsck fail at first boot, does someone know what to do?
<webbb82> i just joined the testing team
<webbb82> whats the best way i can help out
<tmc> ulfs recked ubuntu, will upgrading help
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-13
<ara> good morning all!
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2!
<jibel> morning davmor2
<davmor2> morning jibel
<mile357> hey, I have a question about testing a netbook with the 10.10 netbook edition
<mile357> mine is an acer aspire one 521, AMD neo processor and ATI graphics, so it just won't work out of the box
<mile357> is there a way to get it up and running so I can do more tests?  Right now if I install the panels don't work right (don't even appear) and it logs me out and in repeatedly
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-14
<ara> good morning all!
<ara> jibel, can you remind me where mvo hosts the code for automated upgrade tests?
<jibel> ara, it's part of update-manager
<ara> jibel, but the launchpad code for it?
<jibel> ara, lp:ubuntu/update-manager in AutoUpgradeTester
<jibel> ara, it doesn't work in maverick and needs to be updated with the latest vmbuilder.
<ara> jibel, OK, thanks
<mvo> jibel: there is no fix for the "outputs a random filename yet"?
<mvo> jibel: in vmbuilder?
<jibel> mvo, I haven't checked upstream, but in maverick the last update was in July and I haven't been able to specify an output file name with this version only an output directory.
<jibel> mvo, but maybe I missed something.
<mvo> jibel: ok, I will poke soren and/or add code in the auto-upgrader-tester to just use glob to find the file
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-15
<bjp> so i decided to try to install 10.10 on my old laptop, and in the start of the install it gives me:
<bjp> "this partitioner doesn't have information about the default type of the partition tables on your architecture. please send an e-maile message to debian-boot@lists.debian.org with information"
<bjp> but it doesn't say what information....
<bjp> or anything else helpful
<ara> bjp, what flavour? the live cd or the alternate?
<bjp> actually i copied the netboot/ stuff from the ubuntu servers and booted via pxe
<bjp> standard ubuntu
<bjp> i guess i could try installing from the iso...
<bjp> maybe tomorrow
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> ara: you running une maverick on anything?
<ara> davmor2, yes, but I haven't upgraded today
<ara> davmor2, is it broken?
<davmor2> ara: it is here yes white screen with a white arrow I was just about to chase up on it
<ara> davmor2, I will upgrade and will let you know
<davmor2> ara: known issue according to gord on -devel
<bjp> i booted into livecd and the mouse cursor is invisible
<ara> davmor2, do you have a bug report?
<davmor2> ara: just asked gord
<ara> davmor2, can you file a bug report, please? so we can have a place where to track the status
<davmor2> will do
<davmor2> ara: temp bug till I can upload extra details is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/638878
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 638878 in ubuntu "Unity displays only a white desktop on 20100915's updates (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ara> davmor2, thanks
<davmor2> ara: had to file a new bug in the end and apport only gave the dependencies and general info then :(  Meh! new bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/638921
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 638921 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity displays only a white desktop on 20100915's updates (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> I've dupe the old one to it
<ara> davmor2, OK, thanks
<ara> QA meeting at #ubuntu-quality in 2 min!
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-16
<Takyoji> So what would be a reasonable means of submitting a bug in regards of: I just had a laptop freezing insanely, just trying to install an application, with an average system load at a peak of 13, and averagely 11.
<Takyoji> With update-apt-xapian-index raping the processor, and software-center and various dpkg tools taking top priority of harddrive usage, making the system completely unusable.
<Takyoji> on 10.10
<Takyoji> Happens pretty much anytime installing an application or doing updates.
<Takyoji> and in totem, with basic audio playback, there's occasional stutters; while VLC is completely unusable in regards of stuttering endlessly.
<ara> good morning!
<charlie-tca> ara: thanks for remembering xubuntu in pairwise testing
<ara> charlie-tca, :)
<ara> charlie-tca, we will wait until tomorrow, anyway, the bug I found today affects everything
<davmor2> ara: give me a poke tomorrow and I'll try and fit in some wubi tests for you :)
<Psychodelius> Hi everyone
<davmor2> Psychodelius: hello
<Psychodelius> Hi davmor2
<Psychodelius> I am just starting to join ubuntu testing. do you people mind me asking what kind of testing software you use, and why?
<charlie-tca> Psychodelius: Many of us simply run the ISO images in a virtual machine. It saves destroying the installation we use daily.
<charlie-tca> Some, myself included, use VirtualBox but also have a separate computer to allow hardware testing, too.
<davmor2> some of us have multiple sets of HW to test on and don't tend to both with the VM's
<fader_> There's also a tool called checkbox that some of us use for system testing
<fader_> And there's a lot of ad-hoc specific testing we do without specific testing tools for it, just written test cases
<Psychodelius> alright, thank you all very much for your advice. i'll look into all these
<Psychodelius> I live in an apartment where space is a premium
<fader_> Psychodelius: If you're interested in helping to test ISO images (in a virtual machine or otherwise) you might be interested in the ubuntu-qa-tools package
<Psychodelius> I had to throw away so much hardware previously (til my heart bled)
<fader_> It has (among other things) scripts to automatically keep images sync'd to the latest version
<Psychodelius> fader_: thank yo. Yes, I am looking into it right now
<fader_> Cool :)
<Psychodelius> alright, going to bed now
<Psychodelius> see you all
<Psychodelius> later
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-17
<Flakeparadigm> I upgraded from lucid and openoffice won't open. I've cleared the ~/.openoffice.org directory, along with uninstalling, and re installing.
<Flakeparadigm> When run from the ternimal, it just goes to a new prompt, no feedback.
<Flakeparadigm> (However, this happes after the loading dialogue comes up, "loads" and then goes away)
<charlie-tca> ubiquity testing - Xubuntu guided resize still shows the Ubuntu/Xubuntu side-by-side partitions
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-12
<kg> just tried to boot 10.10 beta1 on e-machines E443 (amd E350 dual core) stopped blank screen after loading bluetooth something???
<kg> ops that should be 11.10
<kg> any ideas on how to proceed?
<jamespage> is it possible to see previous ISO testing results through iso.qa.ubuntu.com? I need to check when the iSCSI root tests last passed....
<hggdh> no, it is not, as far as I know. But IIRC, at least at alpha1 it was OK
<hggdh> and I actually think all the alphas made it through with iSCSI
<hggdh> jamespage: ^
<jamespage> hggdh - yeah thats what I thought - I think I ran them in the last two
<jamespage> hence why I picked up beta
<jamespage> stgraber: ^^ re last successful test of iSCSI root in Oneiric
<hggdh> I think manual sql magic can do it, but I do not have access to the system
<stgraber> jamespage: ok
<jamespage> hggdh; crazy.....
<stgraber> jamespage: my last test was with Natty's kernel and natty's open-iscsi on Oneiric and I still had the bug
<jamespage> stgraber: yes - I just saw your update
<stgraber> jamespage: I'm now trying with an up to date Natty just to make sure I can get a working setup at least once...
<stgraber> ok, at least I get the exact same behaviour on natty, that's a start
<stgraber> well, my current test isn't exactly the one you did, I'm actually doing:
<stgraber>  - regular ubuntu server install (on local disk)
<stgraber>  - install open-iscsi
<stgraber>  - scp config from my iscsi install on Oneiric into /etc/iscsi
<stgraber>  - update-initramfs (so that the initramfs initializes the iscsi link at boot time)
<stgraber>  - move /etc/init.d/open-iscsi aside
<stgraber>  - reboot
<stgraber> I correctly see the connection from the iniramfs and it succeeds
<stgraber> once booted, I start open-iscsi and notice that it breaks the established session and never reconnects
<stgraber> well, it tries to reconnect but fails because of AuthMethod
<stgraber> on a regular iscsi install, that'd appear as the system hanging half way through boot (at the moment where open-iscsi is started)
<stgraber> I'm going to do a regular iscsi install with natty just to confirm
<stgraber> jamespage: I'm actually starting to wonder if the problem isn't server side instead. Do you know if the last succesful test was also done using lucid + the config from the wiki or if it was using something more recent?
<jamespage> stgraber: I think I did alpha3 against a lucid target
<stgraber> ok, I guess I'll start downloading alpha3 then, once I'm done running my test on natty
<jamespage> stgraber: I tried disabling the open-iscsi daemon on the images I created during beta1 testing; the unauthenticated one now boots - and quickly
<jamespage> just testing the other now
<jamespage> (as you described in the bug report really)
<jamespage> ditto on the authenticated
<stgraber> hmm, ok, really weird. Wondering if it's not just a case where open-iscsi won't start on older installs :)
<jamespage> stgraber: well maybe
<jamespage> stgraber: I wonder if the iscsi-network-interface upstart job is not doing its job right
<jamespage> stgraber: or not firing early enough
<jamespage> stgraber: still around - I have made a little progress in tracking down what the root cause might be
<jamespage> I think this upstart change is the cause of the problem: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/76962956/upstart_1.3-0ubuntu5_1.3-0ubuntu6.diff.gz
<jamespage> reverting to the previous configuration for rc-sysinit.conf - start on filesystem and net-device-up IFACE=lo
<jamespage> causes the open-iscsi init script to fire earlier? maybe - and it runs through with IFACE lo which causes it not to start
<stgraber> jamespage: oh, that'd explain it ;) so the bug is that it started working as designed? :)
<jamespage> stgraber: well maybe - I'm still scratching my head a little
<jamespage> but if I revert that upstart change to rc-sysinit.conf - I get a running system with open-iscsi
<jamespage> sorry - without
 * jamespage rubs his eyes
<jamespage> stgraber: what I can't figure out is why its running with something other than IFACE = lo when we see the issue
<jamespage> stgraber: so with that upstart change in place open-iscsi also runs for eth0
<jamespage> it managed to boot but lots of io errors on the root disk
<stgraber> jamespage: trying on natty confirms that back then iscsid just wasn't started at all
<jamespage> stgraber: yep - thats what I see when I backout that upstart change - I updated the bug report.
<jamespage> with details
<stgraber> not exactly sure what's the fix for this though. I definitely don't have the required knowledge to fix iscsid to do the right thing and reverting that upstart change would be wrong too.
<stgraber> cjwatson, SpamapS: any opinion ^ (bug 838809)
<stgraber> no bot? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+bug/838809
<stgraber> jamespage: a workaround would be to run "iscsiadm -m session" early in open-iscsi's init script and "exit 0" if it returns something. But that still feels wrong as I'd expect iscsid to start and just keep the existing sessions...
<cjwatson> with iscsi root, iscsi is meant to be running from the initramfs.  the main job of the init scripts is to detect that and leave well alone
<stgraber> cjwatson: is iscsid supposed to be running? because I never saw it running post-initramfs. The iscsi session is established and working (maintained by the kernel module) but the management daemon isn't running.
<stgraber> using the workaround I described before would work for cases where you have an iscsi root and no other mounted lun, if a user uses iscsi root and has additional iscsi luns defined in /etc/iscsi these won't be connected as iscsid won't be started at boot time.
<stgraber> if that's not something we support, then I'm more than happy to do the required two lines change to the init script and be done with that bug ;)
<cjwatson> iscsid> erm.  I don't *think* so but I'm not certain
<cjwatson> iscsistart is a little twisty
<cjwatson> I think we need to support that
<cjwatson> does iscsid itself fiddle with the session that / depends on, or is it the other stuff in the init script that does that?
<stgraber> iscsid seems to try to logout from all sessions and login again on startup
<stgraber> I can reproduce that starting it with: /sbin/iscsid -d 3 -f
<stgraber> so it's the daemon itself doing it, not the init script
<stgraber> I'm not entirely sure what's generating the iscsi configuration to start with. I'd think the initramfs only needs /etc/iscsi/iscsi.initramfs and we shouldn't have any other iscsi configuration on the target system
<stgraber> so maybe the installer is generating some configuration files it shouldn't generate, causing open-iscsi to connect to something that's already connected instead of just leaving it alone
<cjwatson> it's possible we're copying in duplicate configuration to the root fs that didn't matter before
<cjwatson> you could check /target/etc/iscsi/ just before reboot into the new system
<stgraber> I'm trying to start iscsid with an empty /etc/iscsi now to see what it does, hopefully it should start and sit there doing nothing
<stgraber> argh, it doesn't... it tries to deal with the existing connection even though it's not anywhere in its config
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://www.stgraber.org/download/iscsi-bug.png
<stgraber> this is on my natty system when manually starting open-iscsi but I have the same happening on oneiric (should probably switch to it again now that we now where the problem is)
<czajkowski> aloha
<GrueMaster> Does anyone have a test/testsuite for SE Linux that I could run on ARM (i.e. no KVM/libvirt)?
<davmor2> czajkowski: hello
<gbuonfiglio> Hello! I'm testing 11.10 but I'm experiencing a problem after running "unity --reset" and need some guidance.
<gbuonfiglio> unity  is missing icons, the panel looks weird (a bit like old gnome panel) and the last icon on the right side of the panel is inaccessible  so I cannot logout or change system-settings for example.
<gbuonfiglio> How can I reset everything from compiz to unity?
<gbuonfiglio> I've created another user and everything looks fine from this user, so it looks like something is corrupted in my current user compiz or unit settings.
<gbuonfiglio> I've just realized that other settings are messed up too. Keyboard was US-International and now is US. Reset gconf?
<gbuonfiglio> unity-panel-service(5417): Operation not permitted
<gbuonfiglio> I'm trying to run "gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 && unity --reset"
<gbuonfiglio> then I get several errors like this: unity.launcher LauncherIcon.cpp:408 Unable to load 'user-home' from icon theme
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-13
<raj-darkmystery> Intel corporation Sandy Brudge Integrated Graphics Controller, no graphics in ubuntu 10.04, nomodeset is also not able to solve the issue :(
<brendand> raj-darkmystery - maybe need to get a kernel from backports
<jamespage> hggdh: are you the right person to talk to re adding new test cases to the iso test tracker?
<jamespage> I've been working on the OpenStack all-in-one deployment which I would like to add
<hggdh> jamespage: I do not have access to the systems, jibel does
<jamespage> OK - jibel ^^
<hggdh> jamespage: so I guess I am not the absolutely correct person to ask, but I can at least run around and yell
<jamespage> hggdh: \o/
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-14
<Wellark> hi!
<Wellark> current daily amd64 alternate seems to be broken
<Wellark> let's see if beta1 has the same problems
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-15
<SpamapS> Can I get somebody to verify bug 750371 for Maverick? its blocking other fixes and making things complicated for the security team.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 750371 in squid (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "squid causing /var to stay busy during shutdown (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750371
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-16
<calebH> any gnome-shell experts in the house?
<ryan_> hello
<ryan_> is there a way to run "System Testing" in kubuntu?
<ryan_> is there a way to run "System Testing" in kubuntu?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-17
<somethinginteres> hi all, trying to test Ubuntu 11.10. Specifically trying to install on my netbook using Wubi. Wubi wants to download the ISO despite it being in the same folder as the wubi.exe and running it with the "--32bit" and "--skipmd5check" args. Ideas?
<tuxer> hello i want to participate
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-18
<vmiheer> I have joined laptop testing team
<vmiheer> The brightness keys of my laptop are working in reverse way.
<vmiheer> How should i report bug ID?
<vmiheer> Please help
<ajbiz11> hey, does anyone have an opinion on Pinguy OS
<saqman2060> good to be here
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-10
<mvo> jibel: hi, I was looking at the adt output and something looks a bit suspicious http://paste.ubuntu.com/1196352/ - are you aware of this? in the software-center ouptut
<jibel> mvo, Hey, am I aware of the failure of s-c tests or "chmod: cannot access `/var/crash/*': No such file or directory" ?
<jibel> the latter uses || true so it is not fatal if there is no crash file
<mvo> jibel: hm, ok, odd, it seems to exit with exit-code 4 before actually running any tests
<jibel> mvo, I believe it is because the script is run with -x, output goes to stderr and is  considered as a failure per dep8 spec.
<jibel> mvo, it is pure speculation and unverified
<smartboyhw> balloons: ping?
<smartboyhw> balloons: PING?
<balloons> knome, phillw, noskcaj, pleia2 looks looks like an exciting weekend
<SergioMeneses> balloons, did you participate of the ugj?
<SergioMeneses> hello, btw
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yes.. I setup some stuff to help give people some QA stuff to do, but pleia2 executed on it :-) so props to her!
<balloons> also, I helped my wife make some cupcakes to celebrate ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> :O
<balloons> https://plus.google.com/104307250302998042813/posts/aMB1wGb4G8P
<SergioMeneses> cupcakes :)
<balloons> yes, I forgot.. I really have to show knomehis logo in a cupcake
<SergioMeneses> mmm... that reminds me I have to download the daily
<balloons> SergioMeneses, were you able to celebrate ubuntu?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I didn't I was working all saturday :S
<balloons> sorry to hear that :-(
<balloons> but your still at it now :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sure
<SergioMeneses> I expect to make more contributions:  testing, translations or bugs
<SergioMeneses> balloons, are you part of ubuntu-laptop-testing?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, no.. I only have a chromebook atm
<balloons> but I do run ubuntu on it.. heh
<SergioMeneses> :O
<pleia2> it was fun :) not many people ended up actually using the global jam packages testing but people thought it was cool and a nice option if they weren't installing on hardware or in a VM (most were)
<balloons> pleia2, :-) Just happy wanted to give folks options.. glad things workedout
<wxl> win 2
<wxl> oops
<silverarrow> is anyone on lubuntu here?
<silverarrow> oh, sorry, wrong room
<phillw> silverarrow: well, I am here, but #lubuntu is the best channel :)
<silverarrow> arguably
<phillw> he he, else use the QA Mailng list if it is QA / Bug related.
<phillw> *L-QA*
<phillw> silverarrow: wxl and unit193 appear as on-line
<silverarrow> I suddenly had gnome mplayer steaming the local tv channel here
<silverarrow> not sure why it worked but it did
<silverarrow> I messed it up though
<silverarrow> I had installed Totem to see if it was any difference
<silverarrow> it wasn`t really
<silverarrow> I could open gnome mplayer trough double finger clicking on the  black totem screen
<silverarrow> that is how I discovered it suddenly worked
<silverarrow> not sure why it did now, because I had tried before
<silverarrow> I got the idea to get gnome mplayer back to default player in browser
<silverarrow> and ruined the whole thing
<silverarrow> now there are no player in browser at all
<silverarrow> !"#¤%&/(
<phillw> hmm.. well there is an old saying... "If it ain't broken, don't try and fix it".
<phillw> silverarrow: can you repeat the experiment?
<silverarrow> well it was a bit cumbersom setup
<silverarrow> i have to don`t I
<phillw> detail everything!
<silverarrow> I am not a wizz like you
<silverarrow> I use package manager lol
<phillw> silverarrow: I'm no wizz, I assure you. Just write down everything you do. It may be of help to the devs, as they can put traces on as to what the steps do.
<silverarrow> and I call on lasall for help
<silverarrow> and you
<silverarrow> I have been on this for ages
<silverarrow> It`s just that I had a feeling it was sooooo close to working
<phillw> even if they cannot get too much info from it; you have a proposed work around, which is always good until a bug is squished.
<balloons> repeatability is the key
<balloons> if you can repeat it, it's much easier to understand and fix
<silverarrow>  I know what I have done sort of
<phillw> silverarrow: say hello to the boss of QA :)
<silverarrow> which apps and packages I have installed
<silverarrow> hi balloons
<phillw> silverarrow: detail everything you do, on a per click basis. It will be a long list; but it must have EVERYTHING detailed in it.
<silverarrow> oh
<silverarrow> I see
<phillw> every letter, which sites etc.
<silverarrow> I shall do that
<balloons> phillw, lol
<balloons> silverarrow, hello
<silverarrow> getting gnome player to work would be a big plus for ppc linux
<phillw> balloons: silverarrow is a new member of Lubuntu testing, you saw him last when we 'kidnapped' this channel for the ppc testing session.
<balloons> yes I remember
<silverarrow> I think the issue can be related to identification or handeling of different codecs
<phillw> silverarrow: I've got be honest... I'm not a fan of g-media player. I use VLC as it installs with the codecs. This is not allowed under *buntu as some codecs are not open source. did you install the lubuntu-restricted-extras package before you installed totem, etc? This is the information the devs do need.
<silverarrow> well, I would be happy with vlc too, if it worked
<silverarrow> it just doesn`t
<phillw> silverarrow: so, you seem to have the best option... just don't break it again :P
<silverarrow> yes, all conceivable packages and extras
<silverarrow> however, the totem install must have done something
 * silverarrow is of to reinstall totem packages
<phillw> silverarrow: indeed it must. So write everything down, including when you go to make a cup of coffee. It has to be repeatable
<silverarrow> I wonder why gnone mplayer has to be on top of totem to stream though ?
<phillw> silverarrow: that is  not for us to work out... that's why we have devs :D
<silverarrow> lubuntu ppc has a life of it`s own
<silverarrow> not even the devs have a clue
<phillw> for bug hunting, they are like Johnny 5 .... need input :D
<silverarrow> lol
<phillw> silverarrow: Julien runs ppc under a VM, it is he who wrote up the qemu stuff for the testing page. You guys with that actual hardware have to give the devs every scrap of information you have.
<silverarrow> I am always very impressed by these guys
<phillw> they are a part of makes ubuntu, but they freely say that if it were not for the testers, releases would not happen.
<phillw> we are a family, each doing their best.
<silverarrow> and it works !!!!!
<silverarrow> maybe it is the totem mozilla plugin that works and gnome sort of works through totem?
<silverarrow> I know some of the mozilla plugin packages are broken for ppc
<silverarrow> like gnash
<silverarrow> I will happily do testing
<silverarrow> these old ppcs, take a minute to boot
<silverarrow> the new ones like 18 seconds
<phillw> indeed, can you post up what you did to L-QA mailing list so the other ppc testers can confirm, thanks.
<silverarrow> oh yes, the mailing list, I don`t think I ever got on it
<phillw> silverarrow: at the point of ppc's we are not attempting to break world records of fastest booting computer :D
<silverarrow> no lol
<phillw> silverarrow: join https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa
<silverarrow> I am not bothered by one minute though
<phillw> i'll approve as soon as it arrives on my system.
<silverarrow> there
<silverarrow> ubuntu can`t be any worse than debian really
<phillw> silverarrow: 2blue?
<silverarrow> yes
<phillw> approved
<silverarrow> I registered ages ago, and sort of forgot about it
<silverarrow> then when I returned to ubuntu i registered on irc, not even thinking about any connection
<phillw> join the mailing list, QA is not that busy a listing but it is the haunt of ppc people
<silverarrow> and I got tired of the 2blue nick lol
<phillw> the devs are also on that list, so we can directly flag them when needed.
<silverarrow> my name is arild
<phillw> *L-QA*
<phillw> I saw at the application, hence my asking if it was the correct person :)
<silverarrow> is there a way for me to have my name in stead of the old nick?
<silverarrow> never mind, not that important
<phillw> silverarrow: you can change your https://launchpad.net/~arild-lindseth name by begging on the #launchpad channel (I use begging loosely, but you do have to ask really nicely and be patient).
<silverarrow> I will
<silverarrow> thanks
<phillw> as you only have one registered channel, they should be able to do it. You would then need to re apply for L-QA membership from what I understand of how it all works. Let them know I am okay with that.
<silverarrow> do I post my findings on gnome mplayer on the mailinglist ?
<silverarrow> is that the correct use of it I mean?
<phillw> silverarrow: yes please. How did you get on with #launchpad?
<silverarrow> I just logged in
<silverarrow> I made an account ages go
<silverarrow> not using it that much really
<silverarrow> there used to be more bugs then I think
<phillw> silverarrow: posting up test results that cannot be fully put into a bug report is a perfect way of honing the bug down. Once it has been refined, a bug report can be raised.
<silverarrow> should I address it to one of the ppc guys?
<silverarrow> which of them care about ppc and mplayer?
<phillw> nope, L-QA is a small mailing list, just title it as PPC and mplayer so the PPC guys know it is more important to them.
<phillw> silverarrow: we're currently at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Reporting_Bugs
<phillw> A bug will have to be raised once we are settled on it and it can be repeated.
<silverarrow> I can`t really
<silverarrow> I am happy to test though as soon as I can install
<silverarrow> for the 12.10 version
<silverarrow> I have the 1.0.6 packages of gnome and gecko, but I am still in 12.04
<silverarrow> the testing was live cd earlier
<phillw> that is why I said to email up your findings so the other testers can have a 'play' with it :)
<silverarrow> and I don`t think the installer bug has been fixed,
<silverarrow> I am rather eager to install the 12.10 beta
<silverarrow> I totally ditched osx and went for lubuntu
<silverarrow> not many does that
<silverarrow> even on ppc
<silverarrow> oh, of course
<phillw> silverarrow: the installer bugs both fell on about the same day, two different bugs; both were killers. We were unfortunate that two critical bugs took out the same architecture. My friend, I assure you that we went beyond the absolute time cut off before we had to say we did not a have a ppc for Beta 1.
<phillw> But, as the boss said... it is only Beta 1, we have a Beta2 coming up at end of month & there is a commitment to squish both. In two - three days of them both landing, we simply ran out of time.
<phillw> the installer bugs are both critical, and are being treated as such.
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> beta 2 should be sufficient hopefully
<silverarrow> there is no way about the installer bug?
<phillw> silverarrow: the x.org one does not appear what was 1st thought.
<phillw> something changed that affected the hardware but not the VM's. This is why it is so critical for you with the hardware to detail stuff up for the devs.
<phillw> There is no doubt it is a regression, but on what... we need to find out.
<phillw> alpha 3 installed okay. Beta 1 does not, so something got majorly broken.
<phillw> balloons: btw, what is the word on switching from milestone to cadence testing?
<wxl> o/
 * wxl pokes silverarrow 
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-11
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> how are you wxl
<knome> has ubiquity thrown "unrecoverable error"s for other, or is it just xubuntu?
<jibel> mvo, pitti I finally located the permission denied issue in software-center
<jibel> mvo, pitti $PWD is different whether adt-run is run from binaries or from source
<jibel> mvo, so in debian/tests/run-tests when you do ADT_BASEDIR=$PWD/..
<jibel> chown -R $USER ${ADT_BASEDIR}
<jibel> it fixes the right directory when run from source e.g /tmp/tmp.VecPjeGVjm/ubtree0-ubtree/..
<jibel> but not when run from the binary package e.g /tmp/tmp.Jc4wZbf9oi/dsc0-build/software-center-5.3.11/..
<jibel> mvo, the other problem is set +x which outputs to stderr
<jibel> mvo, then also mkdir tests/output which will fails if run as user since the built tree is supposed to be RO
<jibel> mvo, and finally this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1198417/
<jibel> in tests.test_database.TestDatabase
<jibel> mvo, I'll find a way to make the permission fix reliable
<jibel> mvo, $ADTTMP seems to be consistent and chown $ADTTMP/../..  should work in both cases
<mvo> jibel: thanks, fixed the test now
<mvo> jibel: I fixed the basedir now too, so fingers crossed
<jibel> mvo, I'm running with the following patch applied to the source http://paste.ubuntu.com/1198526/
<jibel> mvo, and get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1198528/
<mvo> jibel: thanks, same problem as the other one (same root cause I mean, you can disable that too)
<mvo> jibel: I added your patch now, thanks!
<jibel> running the test again with the license assertion checked disabled
<jibel> *check
<jibel> mvo, first set of tests is ok, second set failed with the following errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/1198580/
<mvo> jibel: cool, thanks. just uploaded a new version with the fixes mentioned above, I will look at the other failures next
<jibel> mvo, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/quantal-adt-software-center/24/
<mvo> jibel: cool, a fairly large list of OK :) still to maiy FAIL though, but progress I would say
<jibel> mvo, there seems to be only 3 types of errors
<jibel> mvo, but right, is is progress, and the error are the same I had running locally from the source tree
<mvo> jibel: very nice, yeah, one if about the oneconf stuff not starting
<knome> stgraber, hey, bug 1039158 updated
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1039158 in Ubuntu QA Website "Add css to have dl/dt/dd show as numbered list for testcases" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039158
<knome> stgraber, (with attachment)
<balloons> hey knome, about 1039158, so since we have the css committed, shal we change over the testcases?
<knome> balloons, we have two tests in xubuntu in that format: the post-installation tests and the desktop tests
<knome> we still need to wait it to hit iso.qa.ubuntu.com...
<balloons> knome, yes of course :-)
<balloons> But I'm working on the ubiquity testcases.. so as part of re-writing them, I could convert them
<knome> so, you are the one that decides what the format is?
<balloons> lol -- yep, I hereby declare it!
<balloons> no, it was mutually decided last year
<knome> haha
<balloons> we've stuck with it.. your changes just solidify the presentation of it
<knome> well, i suppose we should still hold the transition until we have the new css in iso tracker
<balloons> making it valid markup for one :-)
<knome> but in the sandbox, yeah, that's fine
<knome> let me take you a shot
<knome> balloons, http://temp.knome.fi/ubuntuqa/new-markup-css.png
<knome> balloons, that's the style i'm proposing
<knome> balloons, it is visually a bit different, but i believe not having numbers on the "expected actions" is ok
<knome> balloons, and of course, if you don't have those "subheaders", like these xubuntu tests do, you will get numbering for dt's up to heavens
<knome> balloons, there's one more drawback with this; it won't work with IE... ;)
<roadmr> that's not a drawback, it's a feature
<knome> well, yeah, i imagine it's not too bad
<knome> and it only makes the numbering not work
<knome> so it still gracefully degrades
<balloons> knome, k
<balloons> knome, ok so in IE, everything is the same., except no numbers?
<knome> it should work with chrome too
<knome> balloons, yeah
<balloons> which version(s) of IE are affected/
<knome> i can set up a testing site
<knome> uhm, any that can't handle :before
<knome> i think any before IE8
<roadmr> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4181884/after-and-before-css-pseudo-elements-hack-for-ie-7
<knome> well yeah, if you want to go that road...
<balloons> lol.. I think ie8+ is "ok"
<balloons> ie 7 is default on vista? or was it 8?
<knome> let me set up a testsite.
<knome> http://temp.knome.fi/ubuntuqa/dl-test.html
<roadmr> balloons: IE7 is the default for Vista and Server 2008
<knome> works in chromium on precise
<balloons> right.. no one should still be running ie6, but not supporting ie7.. :-(
<knome> again, losing the numbers is the only thing that'll happen
<balloons> right, it makes it harder to refer to steps, but it's still usable
<knome> exactly
<balloons> I think that's better than putting in an ugly hack to make ie7 work
<knome> it is still definitely possible to refer to a step
<balloons> thoughts?
<knome> i'd say the only way forward is to stop looking backwards
<balloons> k, so for now I'll keep the old format on these re-writes
<knome> ok
<knome> you can see how it turns out to work, xubuntu are definitely going to use the new format for our desktop/post-install tests
<balloons> it looks so much nicer
<knome> yeah, i have to agree
<knome> especially the markup
<balloons> <-- not a visual designer
<balloons> the funny thing is, I'm a visual learner..
<knome> <-- definitely one
<knome> well, i'm an aural learner...
 * balloons is happy knome is skilled in the area
<knome> except when the wife is nagging :)
<silverarrow> hi
<knome> hello
<silverarrow> how is the beta comming along ?
<stgraber> ? beta was released last week
<silverarrow> that is why I asked
<silverarrow> I couldn`t install it
<silverarrow> but only ppc version
<silverarrow> I mean, is it working fine or loads of issues with gnome and unity?
<balloons> the beta? everything has stabliized as can be expected post ff
<stgraber> haven't heard more noise than usual so I guess it's not too bad for a beta
<silverarrow> sounds good
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-12
<silverarrow> are there any other iBook G4 user who has made any report on the beta?
<silverarrow> is anyone clever with media players,  plugins and html5?
<silverarrow> I have installed way to many media players
<silverarrow> totem shows up as player on youtube, with html5 as one
<silverarrow> it streams youtube?
<silverarrow> weird, but good
<silverarrow> it is gnome player opened through Totem windows
<jibel> mvo, with apt_pkg or apt in python is there a way to find which pocket a source package belongs to ? I'd like to identify new versions of packages or their dependencies uploaded to -proposed
<mvo> jibel: in a call right now, but I can help (hopefully) in some minutes wit hthis
<mvo> jibel: it is possible, but a little bit cumbersome
<jibel> mvo, np, what I'm doing now is iterating through source_records and check which source index the records refers to. So essentially I'm wondering if there is a smarter way to do the same.
<mvo> jibel: thats the way, unfortunately there is no nice wraper around the source_records stuff (yet?)
<jibel> mvo, I'll continue with this then. Thanks !
<silverarrow> is anyone booted in ubuntu now?
<smartboyhw> Er you mean Unity silverarrow?
<silverarrow> is totem capable of handeling youtuve?
<smartboyhw> Dunno
<silverarrow> I have hte weirdest situation
<silverarrow> sorry, wrong channel
<smartboyhw> lol
<silverarrow> are you clever with media players and browser streams?
<smartboyhw> No I don't silverarrow
<taoseeker> was it ever verified why ppc beta will not install, the double issue with windows manager and installer?
<taoseeker> or graphics even
<smartboyhw> taoseeker: I think we concluded it is a graphics X bug, phillw will tell you more:)
<taoseeker> I see
<taoseeker> it will freeze up installer?
<phillw> taoseeker: the x-org fix that was issued affects chip sets the ppc macs do not have.
<taoseeker> so, the fix do not work or the problem doesn`t regard ppc?
<taoseeker> does*
<taoseeker> phillw, are you clever with media player in browser ?
<phillw> taoseeker: the fix doesn't work. They are looking at the rough equivalent of nomodeset in the yaboot file.
<taoseeker> I see
<balloons> kanliot, ok, so lubuntu is install now on my precise box
<kanliot> phillw, this is really stupid, but did they try the alt cd?
<kanliot> :)
<balloons> the alt cd when? my precise install in this case is from the alt cd :-)
<phillw> kanliot: yes, that has a different, critical bug.
<balloons> ohh.. lol.. the ppc bug
<phillw> taoseeker: bug 1044180 should have the update
<kanliot> yeah
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1044180 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Screen Freeze on Bootup - Lubuntu 12.10 PPC Alternate Aug 30 Build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044180
<smartboyhw> ;-)
<kanliot> would QQ on ppc work if you use the Alt-cd or is it every boot
<kanliot> ok that answers that
<phillw> kanliot: both desktop & alternate 'failed', two different critical bugs
<phillw> 3 days before beta 1 was due. We simply ran out of time to look for solutions
<kanliot> you sound like you're taking it personally
<phillw> kanliot: not personally, but it was a bit of a blow to lose both of our ppc builds :/
<taoseeker> i have an odd case with media players I am trying to explain. I have both totem and gnome mplayer with verious plugin packages. in some videos and tv streams they seem to launch on top of each other and work, where they do not at all alone
<phillw> I will be back in approx 1 hour, I paused some work I was doing for my parent's company to attend the meeting. catch you all soon.
<smartboyhw> :) brb phillw
<taoseeker> in youtube I can have three players on top of each other
<kanliot> sounds like a plugin problem taoseeker
<taoseeker> yes, but with benefits
<kanliot> i mean firefox addon
<taoseeker> where ppc browser plugins are broken all over the place, on top of each other, gnome mplayer streams what it should not be capable of
<balloons> k, everything up to date.. booting into lubuntu
<smartboyhw> add oil balloons:)
<taoseeker> kanliot, it is of course clonflicting plugin setup, but the what made me wonder is why gone mplayer suddenly works ?
<taoseeker> what it is exactly that is working would be nice to figure out
<taoseeker> I can now watch tv on ppc, opening gnome mplayer through totem window
<kanliot> have you asked the firefox people?
<taoseeker> they have no idea
<taoseeker> ppc is ignored categorically
<kanliot> do you know silverarrow?
<taoseeker> even if they know
<silverarrow> yeah,
<silverarrow> wait,  battery ciris
 * balloons hits head on wall
<balloons> I dist-upgraded.. how can I test the bug now
<kanliot> to qq or to 12.04.1
<kanliot> ?
<kanliot> balloons
<balloons> I was on 12.04 precise install
<balloons> I put on lubuntu.. and out of habit, did a dist-upgrade
<kanliot> sorry i don't know what dist-upgrade is
<balloons> I installed all the updates
<smartboyhw> kanliot: What the
<kanliot> are you on 12.04.1 or 12.10?
<balloons> 12.04.1
<kanliot> ok
<balloons> but fully up to date now
<kanliot> run this script
<kanliot> /etc/cron.daily
<kanliot>  /update-notifier-common
<smartboyhw> YOu mean /etc/cron.daily/update-notifier-common ?
<kanliot> i do
<kanliot> does it work on ubuntu?
<kanliot> it's possible i'm telling people the wrong cause of the bug
<balloons> ok
<smartboyhw> !
<balloons> kanliot,
<kanliot> smartboyhw, i sent you a testemonial
<kanliot> now you have 1
<smartboyhw> kanliot: lol lmao
<kanliot> and i also removed your icon from my gmail
<kanliot> so that's not buggin me anymore
<smartboyhw> HAHAHA
<kanliot> and what was so funny that i said in sii#
<smartboyhw> !?
<kanliot> <kanliot> did i accidentally make a joke?
<kanliot> <kanliot> :)
<kanliot> <smartboyhw> Yes you did
<smartboyhw> balloons: I don't think you finished your sentences about 20 lines above:)
<smartboyhw> kanliot: kidding joke here:)
<kanliot> mabye he had a heart attack
<kanliot> i'll call 911
<smartboyhw> kanliot: NO NO NO
<kanliot> ;)
<smartboyhw> ............lol
<kanliot> although i have called the police on people
<smartboyhw> LOL
<kanliot> met a girl that was raped
<smartboyhw> kanliot: what?
<smartboyhw> LMAO now
<kanliot> emailed the police in nebraska or wereever and they interviewed her
<kanliot> yup
<balloons> kanliot,
<kanliot> he survived the heart attafck
<kanliot> please get help man!
<smartboyhw> kanliot: LOL
<smartboyhw> OMG I
<smartboyhw> am full of LOL now
<smartboyhw> ;):):):):):O:O:O:O
<balloons> ok
<balloons> so it looks like it's acting the same on both lubuntu and ubuntu
<kanliot> man you should have been in #defocus sunday night
<kanliot> o rly
<kanliot> that makes me the most annoying bug tesyer on ubuntusphere
<kanliot> since i found it first
<kanliot> but i already knew that
<balloons> lol
<smartboyhw> HAHAHA
<kanliot> in #defocus we were talking about asbestos for an half hour
<kanliot> it was epic
<smartboyhw> lol
<balloons> ok, so I got it to work on ubuntu
<smartboyhw> :)
<balloons> ok, and nothing on lubuntu
<balloons> no pop-up
<balloons> kanliot isn't crazy :-)
<kanliot> voices in my head can't agree w/ you
<smartboyhw> :)
<kanliot> you gonna use my testemonial?
<smartboyhw> HAHAHA
<kanliot> man i worked hard on that testmonial
<kanliot> it only took 15 sec0onds, but i still worked hard
<silverarrow> will minitube  be tested for Quantal ?
<silverarrow> it is part of regular repository
<kanliot> i'm more worried about mplayer
<kanliot> i complained verbosely about gnome-mplayer on the mailing list
<kanliot> IMHO it's gonna ship with dialogs that lock up next month
 * silverarrow googles verobosley?
<silverarrow> lock up?
<kanliot> locks up every time
<kanliot> but they aare not gonna fix it
<kanliot> i can tell
<silverarrow> can you explain ? it doesn`t at the moment
<silverarrow> why next month?
<kanliot> open preferences
<kanliot> gnome-mplayer
<silverarrow> there are all kinds of horrors with linux
<kanliot> next month the quantal sources go live for thousands of lubuntu users
<kanliot> and millions of ubuntu uysrs
<kanliot> i wonder how long it will take to get a million QQ usres?
<kanliot> maybe not until 2013
<kanliot> i have no idea
<patdk-wk> hmm? qq already has billions of users
<patdk-wk> pretty much all of asia
<kanliot> that's mcdonalds
<patdk-wk> na, qq.com :)
<kanliot> i have heard that ubuntu is growing in india
<kanliot> but i doubt they are all testing the beta
<kanliot> people in china don't like ubuntu
<kanliot> they dont like anything thats free
<silverarrow> in china?
<kanliot> would rather pay for stuff
<kanliot> yeah
<silverarrow> debian then?
<kanliot> i hear that chinese people are making billions on billions selling anti-virus for winxp
<silverarrow> I heard madriva is getting new winds in their sails again
<silverarrow> lol
<kanliot> mageia
<kanliot> are you being silly?
<kanliot> cant tell
<silverarrow> no, two french guys had a long interview on radio,
<kanliot> and are you that taoseeker guy
<silverarrow> yes
<kanliot> or do we have 3 PPC users?
<silverarrow> sorry, I am registered as silverarrow on freenode
<silverarrow> my xchat is not behaving and logs in with my compters name
<silverarrow> you have three
<kanliot> you are or aren't taoseeker
<kanliot> are,
<silverarrow> are
<kanliot> k
<silverarrow> unless there is another one using the same nick
<silverarrow> I am only registered to silverarrow
<kanliot> if we don't relase ppc
<kanliot> will you buy a pc for lubuntu
<kanliot> ?
<kanliot> :)
<silverarrow> well, I will jump to debian
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> that makes sense
<silverarrow> and have ubuntu on my hp
<kanliot> you can use mplayer too
<kanliot> ROFL
<silverarrow> is it that bad regarding ppc?
<kanliot> well
<kanliot> i know nothing about the yao---whatever that ppc grub thing is called
<kanliot> so i can only guess
<kanliot> but we are dropping non-uh what do you call the 4GB ram thing
<kanliot> PAO?  i forget
<kanliot> and that's millions of people
<kanliot> dropping a hell of a lot of people in QQ
<kanliot> PAE
<kanliot> thump
<kanliot> thump
<kanliot> thud
<kanliot> that's the sound of us dropping them
<kanliot> last guy was a noob
<silverarrow> how on earth did you manage  to make 12.04 run at all?
<silverarrow> on ppc at least
<kanliot> huh?
<kanliot> i donno
<kanliot> i thought it was ez
<kanliot> but i didn't do any work
<kanliot> so
<silverarrow> which was very noticeable on the browser plugin packages
<silverarrow> but the rest worked fine
<kanliot> well if you go to debian
<kanliot> i'll miss you man
<kanliot> QQ
<kanliot> is me crying
<kanliot> get it:?
<silverarrow> not sure? lol
<kanliot> it looks like eyes with teardrops
<kanliot> depends on yer font i suppose
<silverarrow> oh yes, of course
<silverarrow> it would be sad to leave ubuntu
<kanliot> http://images4.cafepress.com/image/60760404_125x125.png
<silverarrow> kanliot: are you the only one who manages certain parts of ubuntu ppc?
<kanliot> where did you get that idea
<kanliot> i have nothing to do with ppc
<silverarrow> it looks like I have to change computer to see the link
<silverarrow> or perhaps midori
<kanliot> no the image is broke
<kanliot> sorry
<kanliot> i broke internet
<kanliot> i just noticed unit192 isn't here to make us get back ontopic
<kanliot> i will miss him too
<silverarrow> this is probably why so few bother with linux ppc
<silverarrow> we are just not clever enough to put out a working os
<kanliot> one of many reasons
<silverarrow> I didn`t know risk, sisk or whater was that difficult
<kanliot> RISC
<silverarrow> yes, that one
<kanliot> lol
<kanliot> man i have a computer sitting here i bought to run ubuntu
<kanliot> and it doesnt
<silverarrow> I  might bump into you over at debian then?
<silverarrow> lol
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> actually i bought it to run fedora
<kanliot> now that i think about it
<silverarrow> Ubuntu was the first linux os I tried,
<silverarrow> i had fedora for a while
<silverarrow> short affair
<kanliot> what happend
<silverarrow> and puppy linux
<silverarrow> my hard drive failed, and when I got the new one, I installed latest ubuntu
<silverarrow> but why will mplayer freeze up in a months time?
<kanliot> well on ubuntu QQ it locks up
<silverarrow> very unfortunate
<kanliot> so everyone using QQ will find it lcoking up when they open preferences
<silverarrow> what have you done with it?
<kanliot> i can only guess if the bug is fixed
<kanliot> i have locked it up
<kanliot> does that make me smart
<kanliot> ?
<kanliot> oddly enough, the video keeps playing
<kanliot> IMHO mplayer is more stable than gnome-mplayer
<kanliot> and i have a question
<silverarrow> it doesn`t lock up in 12.04, I mean the 1.0.6 packages
<kanliot> i was playing mplayer over ssh -X
<kanliot> and it seemed to work really well
<kanliot> i don't think it's sending the pixels over ssh
<kanliot> i wonder if anyone knows for sure
<silverarrow> i can harldy tell the difference between the mplayers
<silverarrow> just don`t use the one with all the fuzz
<kanliot> do you know an alternative mplayer?
<silverarrow> at least as default
<silverarrow> smplayer
<kanliot> like gnome-mplayer
<kanliot> that uses qt
<kanliot> and the lubuntu devs don't like qt
<silverarrow> regular mplayer
<silverarrow> mplayer
<silverarrow> mplayer2
<kanliot> we're still trying to fit on a cd
<silverarrow> all very confusing
<kanliot> naa not confusing
<kanliot> frustrating
<kanliot> and difficult
<kanliot> i could stare the bug in launchpad every day
<kanliot> and it would not fix it
<kanliot> i am gonna try and fix another lxpanel bug
<silverarrow> I really liked gnome player, because it works with gecko media player
<kanliot> probably not this week thouh
<silverarrow> but it never did that well on ppc
<silverarrow> however, I have an odd situation with totem and gnome mplayer
<silverarrow> which I have mentioned a few times now
<kanliot> yeah i solved the issue for this tao guy
<kanliot> but he left
<kanliot> can't find him
<kanliot> ;)
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> you did?
<kanliot> i'm pulling your chain
<silverarrow> I really hope you guys are clever enough to pussle together a ppc iso
<kanliot> i bet we could do it if we really wanted to
<kanliot> just go back a version of xorg
<silverarrow> which would be great
<silverarrow> so the new version is the problem?
<kanliot> i can only guess
<silverarrow> is is graphics harddrives that doesn`t go well with it, or something not computing?
<silverarrow> how are debian handeling it then?
<silverarrow> is
<kanliot> good question
<kanliot> ubuntu is newer than debian, remember\
<patdk-wk> stable debian
<kanliot> you should ask them
<kanliot> you might get a good answer
<silverarrow> yes, but doesn`t queesy or what they call it use equivalents of quantal?
<kanliot> lol
<kanliot> queesy
<patdk-wk> wheezy?
<kanliot> why didn't we use that
<silverarrow> wheezy
<kanliot> ROFL
<silverarrow> sorry¨
<silverarrow> I am tired and my enlish is getting rather random
<silverarrow> quantal sounds less asmatic than wheezy
<silverarrow> more in the direction of latest science and james bond
 * silverarrow wonders if there ever will be an iUbuntu
<kanliot> there was a cool debian poster on reddit a week ago
<silverarrow> that "i" has sneaked its` way in many places
<silverarrow> what did he write then?
<kanliot> http://claudiocomputing.wordpress.com/infographic-of-debian/
<silverarrow> kanliot: xfburn do not work if you want to know
<silverarrow> brasero does
<silverarrow> burns fine
<kanliot> don't have a burner on my 12.10
<silverarrow> xfburn crashes almost immediately
<kanliot> is this a ppc problem or a 12.10 problem
<silverarrow> as long as there are working alternatives, but you sort of expect default setup to work
<silverarrow> hmm, I shall come back to it
<silverarrow> maybe both
<silverarrow> I  mean maybe general 12.10
<silverarrow> I will be able to tell more when beta 2 arrives hopefully
<kanliot> you only have ppc
<kanliot> assuming ppc is fixed for beta
<kanliot> 2
<silverarrow> well, I  have a hp computer too
<kanliot> running 12.10?
<silverarrow> I have set of 20 gb for it
<kanliot> does xfburn work on the hp?
<silverarrow> it doesn`t behave all that good, but can burn
<silverarrow> i have to admit, most of my efforts have gone into the G4 ppc
<silverarrow> but you have loads of regular pc users?
<silverarrow> testers I mean
<kanliot> naa
<silverarrow> sort of inbetween yes and no....
<kanliot> i think we have 5-15 people on lubuntu qa
<kanliot> and that's probably twice what kubuntu and xubuntu have
<silverarrow> so lubuntu has become popular?
<kanliot> phillw and ballons are trying to do more formalized testing
<kanliot> i wish them luck
<kanliot> but mainly it's all about just spending time
<kanliot> hours testing
<kanliot> that's the only metric that matters
<kanliot> xubuntu is probably 2-10 times more popular than lubuntu
<silverarrow> is it the lxde and software setup, or the ability to run on low specs?
<kanliot> and ubuntu is probably 2-10 times more popular than xubuntu
<kanliot> you can tell that i don't ahve good numnbers
<silverarrow> yes, ubuntu is main version
<silverarrow> I go for ubuntu too on a regular laptop
<silverarrow> i suppose lubuntu is for the older computers
<silverarrow> the ones you still can make use for
<silverarrow> of*
<silverarrow> the reason I have been a bit stubborn with the ibook is because it is silent and nice to write on
<kanliot> i chose lubuntu on my pc, coz i didn't like the other *buntus
<kanliot> simple choice
<kanliot> and my pc is new
<silverarrow> I have done the same
<kanliot> if xubuntu hadn't been so buggy
<silverarrow> had lubuntu on both my laptops
<kanliot> i assure you i'd be using it
<kanliot> and they still haven't fixed the bugs
<kanliot> and it's been a year
<kanliot> that was my first post on the mailing list
<knome> kanliot, like, what bugs?
<silverarrow> I don`t understand why they don`t to more fixing on packages for longterm distros
<kanliot> angerd some people
<silverarrow> bugs are not liked
<silverarrow> and only show up on some hardware
<knome> silverarrow, sometimes it's not possible. sometimes a change from mainbuntu breaks a thing in a flavor
<knome> and there's no time to react to that
<kanliot> this was a minor bug really
<kanliot> just a little thing with the scrollbars
<silverarrow> on the forum now, there is a post on ppc quantal how smooth and fantatic it is
<knome> or maybe there's not enough workforce (patches welcome)
<kanliot> like in 12.10
<silverarrow> I cannot flippin even install it
<kanliot> evince's scrollbars are alll stupid
<kanliot> excuse my value judgement
<kanliot> but they are all messed up
<knome> kanliot, the fact that a bug looks tiny doesn't mean it's trivial to fix.
<knome> kanliot, if you think it's trivial to fix, why didn
<knome> 't you send a patch?
<kanliot> heh
<silverarrow> my iBook G4 have rather high specs,
<knome> it's too easy to blame others for not fixing bugs X, Y and Z
<kanliot> sorry didn't mean to get you emotionally involved
<kanliot> its just a fact
<silverarrow> it isn`t much but som powerpc are really low
<knome> nah... no problem, but really, patches ARE welcome :)
<kanliot> couldn't fix the scrollbar bugs in xubuntu
<kanliot> so i switched
<kanliot> not like you'd want me filing bugs anyhow
<kanliot> hehe
<knome> kanliot, we actually would like to have bugs filed...
<kanliot> i've filed like 5 bugs in 4 days
<knome> let's see you file 5 bugs in 4 hours and then we can talk about too many bugs..
<knome> well, not even then, if they are valid
<kanliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/927435
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 927435 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "lubuntu theme makes right edge of scrollbar unclickable" [Undecided,Opinion]
<kanliot> theres the scrollbar bug
<knome> if there's no bugs, developers do not know what to fix
<kanliot> in firefox, the gtk theme makes scrollbars difficult to click on
<kanliot> so a bug with gtk+ theming
<kanliot> would be nice if the devs who wrote gtk, would also help with the theming bugs
<knome> not much i can do with lubuntu-default-theme
<knome> kanliot, yes please
<kanliot> yes
<knome> kanliot, if you make that happen, i'll make you get the nobel peace prize
<kanliot> too much
<silverarrow> i posted my fluke discovery with totem and gonme mplayer, but I don`t know if anyone cares or can make any sense of it
<knome> kanliot, if you have a bug for xubuntu about that, i'll make sure it get fixed for 12.10.
<knome> *gets
<kanliot> no thank you
<kanliot> i don't have the bug
<knome> gtk3 changed so much during both cycles that unfortunately we had to use way too much time on fixing bugs due to that
<kanliot> i was so "NEW" to ubuntu i was "filing the bug on the forum"
<kanliot> yeah we have had so much wierd stuff with gtk3
<kanliot> themese
<kanliot> not crashes
<knome> unfortunately yes
<kanliot> but white rectangles
<knome> haven't had that myself yet, but other problems, just ask how many
<kanliot> "system performance and benchmarks" is broken for 1 theme, but not another
<kanliot> and sorry if i was trashing xubuntu
<kanliot> i guess i was a little bit
<kanliot> my bad
<knome> it's ok as long as you've filed a bug that we've actually had a chance to respond and try to fic the
<knome> fix the issue
<kanliot> heh
<kanliot> is xubuntu up to a 800mb cd? now
<knome> nope
<kanliot> we are still doing 700mb in lubuntu
<knome> the latest images are 708/693, we need to trim down some on amd64
<kanliot> i'm trying to get Lubuntu to switch off gnome-mplayer
<knome> good luck with that
<kanliot> but the image size is always a reason :)
<kanliot> :)
<kanliot> yeah
<knome> well naturally.
<kanliot> don't you have libre office too?
<knome> nope
<kanliot> or am i just making that up
<kanliot> ok
<knome> had abiword and gnumeric, but dropped gnumeric to get some space
<knome> had gimp too, but dropped that for the same reason
<silverarrow> when I lunch gnome mplayer in terminal or even firefox and mplayer in terminal I get a lot of screeming and yelling
<kanliot> wow
<silverarrow> still, it streams fine sometimes
<kanliot> that's some serious cuts
<knome> at some point in the cycle, we were looking at ~815MB for amd64
<knome> so yes, you do need some cuts
<silverarrow> i hope lubuntu stays on one cd
<knome> in the end it was painless, neither of the apps aren't in the absolute core of the "xubuntu experience"
<knome> ...and you can always install them from the repositories
<silverarrow> it isn`t too bad installing a writer or office
<kanliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/1048003
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1048003 in evince (Ubuntu) "clicking scrollbars above or below scrollbar button scrolls more than one screenful up or down" [Undecided,New]
<kanliot> please if you have time take a look at that bug in 12.10
<kanliot> minor bug
<silverarrow> I have tried to fix battery indicator
<knome> that's an *evince* bug
<kanliot> yup
<kanliot> don't you use evince?
<silverarrow> it just doesn`t read charge levels
<silverarrow> in lxde lubuntu
<knome> yeah, but we barely have time to keep our self-created stuff bugfree
<silverarrow> It is a common thing
<knome> no way we're going to have time for evince hacking...
<kanliot> maybe i need to file it upstream
<kanliot> i keep getting confused
<knome> that would probably give better results
<kanliot> about filing upstream or on launchpad
<kanliot> confused and frustrated
<knome> when it's possible it's ubuntu-specific then on LP
<knome> when it's not, usually upstream
<kanliot> if it's not ubuntu specific
<knome> "ubuntu-specific" meaning that it only happens on ubuntu or its flavors
<kanliot> should there also be a LP bug filed?
 * silverarrow imagines ubuntu on a large vinyl disk
<kanliot> yeah
<knome> kanliot, you can always file both, and link them
<knome> kanliot, at least launchpad allows you to link bugs from other bug trackers
<kanliot> yeah i've done that
<knome> yep
<knome> anyway, i need to go
<kanliot> k
<kanliot> c u
<knome> see you later and good luck with the stuff :)
<njin> Hallo balloons, booting today amd64 build I've got "Unidefined video mode number: 0 ........." just after the splash screen (human-keyboard),
<balloons> njin, nice
<njin> is this a grub problem ?
<balloons> the live cd amd64?
<balloons> I still have yesterdays copy
<njin> yes in VM and real hardware
<njin> just synced
<balloons> grub afaik didn't yet land
<balloons> let's see
<balloons> nope, 1.99-22ubuntu2
<balloons> anyways, interesting you had it happen in vm
<njin> uhm, sems to me to remember that there was something like vga=...
<njin> but i'm totally unsure
<njin> I open a report against grub then
<balloons> fair enough
<balloons> I'll check and confirm once you open it
<njin> ok, thanks, I've also run some test fors for maas, but there was a bug in maas dhcp ( I've thinked to create a subnet in the vm and let only the maas bridged, what do you think about ?)
<balloons> maas dhcp bug eh?
<balloons> so it wouldn't grab it's own ip properly?
<njin> yes, it wont install in sunday iso
<njin> uhm, today's build wants to run in low graphics mode (real hardware) but works fine in VM (damn Nvidia)
<njin> balloons, i've reported against casper, because on an old report vorlon tells that is not a grub bug, but i'm not sure if it is a casper bug. bug 1050006
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1050006 in casper (Ubuntu) "Undefined video mode number: 0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050006
<balloons> k
<balloons> I'm synced
<balloons> let me try and confirm it
<balloons> lol
<balloons> that's pretty epic
<balloons> wow.. I wonder if all images are affected
<njin> balloons, now I reboot to install updates, then i go to install the grub2
<njin> balloons, there's some particular testcase for grub2 or just install and see if it works ? there's a page to report the results ?
<balloons> njin, no it's completely open
<balloons> email colin back your findings
<balloons> njin, marked your bug as a dupe..
<balloons> jbicha responded
<njin> balloons, thanks, grub 2 actually installed and working with one disk and one OS. tomorrow I attach another disk and do more tests. see you soon
<njin> go to sleep
<phillw> stgraber: permission for a PM?
<wxl> already here as always phillw
<phillw> wxl: let me go catch up with the emails.
<wxl> silverarrow: you've tested the recent dailies and the g4 won't install?
<phillw> wxl: I have a fond attachement to ppc's, they served my Mum well as company accounting computer.
<phillw> It is for that reason I have asked for "where are we"
<wxl> phillw: i guess i meant you don't have one. your dedication is not to solve your own plight.
<silverarrow> wxl, is there a daily with updated installer?
<silverarrow> full iso image ?
<wxl> silverarrow: only one way to find out
<silverarrow> I was told no way to install until beta 2, only then would there be new fill iso put out?
<silverarrow> wait*
<wxl> phillw: ↑ ?!
<phillw> wxl: the 'new' computer is a mac mini, quite a few years old, but it can use an external monitor (19 ") that my mum can read instead of the all in one that was 15 ". Same keyboard and mouse for last 10 years.
<wxl> phillw: well cool. you're doing testing on it right? XD
<phillw> silverarrow: not from me, you were not
<wxl> that certainly seems like a silly premise
<wxl> silverarrow: if ubiquity is updated, it will get applied to the next daily iso
<wxl> if it does get fixed there, then it will be in beta 2
<wxl> (if it's done in time)
<phillw> wxl: sadly, I am not. It is a production system that runs the accounts for my parents' compnay.
<wxl> phillw: bummer
 * silverarrow searches for a daily 
<phillw> not at all... I've found a linux version of the accounts system :D
<phillw> But, I cannot afford the system to be down for days.
<wxl> ")
<xnox> silverarrow: what bug # are you after?
<wxl> new email from greg
<xnox> silverarrow: if it's not fix-released it's not on a daily yet. it it is fix-release +24 hours since fix-released than it is on the daily
<wxl> silverarrow: note that greg is using the current daily and reports his experience
<silverarrow> I`m just hoping someone have fixed the possible xorg stuff for ppc, and freezing GUI installer
<silverarrow> any installer really
<phillw> silverarrow: it appears not to be xorg, per-se, but a need to use a different x.org file
<wxl> silverarrow: sounds like there may be some graphics issues but he got both alternate and desktop to install
<silverarrow> I booted CD using different nomode and what I found suggested on the ubuntu forum, but I could not install?
<silverarrow> apparently it only affects some
<phillw> greg is pretty good at reporting bugs, the guys at -release within ubuntu are pretty good at fixing once they have sufficient information.
<silverarrow> yes, it is all about correct identification of problem
<phillw> this is why I said on both emails, it is you guys with the hardware who MUST help the devs. If they cannot reproduce it in virtual machine... you are the only ones who can help.
<wxl> did he send this to the list? looks like he only replied to me
<phillw> wxl: I have not seen a reply from greg, he usually does reply to all.
<wxl> bah
<wxl> what's that ubiquity bug # silverarrow ?
<phillw> just forward it :)
<wxl> well no i'm going to put it all on him to fix it :)
<wxl> actually he's mentioned bugs so i'm giong to make him report the bugs XD
<silverarrow> wxl, yes,
<phillw> wxl: send him https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Reporting_Bugs
<phillw> :D
<silverarrow> I managed to boot live cd some what running,
<wxl> silverarrow: just gimme your bug numbers on ubiquity and xorg
<silverarrow> well I did report on launchpad
<phillw> silverarrow: I mentioned this the other day.... make clear notes, every mouse click etc. and file a bug report... The devs MUST be able to repeat it in order to fix it.
<wxl> right
<wxl> give me the bug numbers
<wxl> bug numbers
<wxl> bug numbers
<wxl> pleasssssssssssssssssse
<silverarrow> let me look them up in thunderbird
<phillw> silverarrow: no, you look them up on the pen and paper you have by the side of you. Everything little thing you do, you write down.
<wxl> oh shush tree killer
<phillw> wxl: I do use both sides :P
<wxl> i've looked in ubiquity for ppc bugs and don't find a single one you filed silverarrow
<phillw> balloons: can you have a check for ^^, please?
<wxl> a check for whether or not both sides of the paper were used?
<phillw> wxl: I actually fold an A4 sheet of paper twice, 8 pieces of notes :)
<wxl> hey man, this is 'merika. we don't got no a4 here ;)
<phillw> my Mum is a book keeper, hates waste.
<wxl> yay
<phillw> the veg peelings get cooked for the two border collies, the dogs give a WTF look if there is no veg / gravy / pasta on their food :)
<phillw> as to cooking short dated beef mince with red wine, browning and thickening ... pass :D
<silverarrow> this one I think
<phillw> but, they have wet noses, shiny hair and run miles and miles at the sea-side, can't be doing them any harm :
<silverarrow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1046619
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1046619 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity fail to launch in 12.10 powerpc" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<silverarrow> took for ever to search up
<phillw> silverarrow: this looks as if it is the still not confirmed live video=ofonly area
<phillw> as the x.org fix does not apply to ppc graphic chips
<phillw> wxl: your views?
<silverarrow> it is that one still for me, but here it looked a but like ubiquity froze up,
<silverarrow> well it definitely did, but the reason it froze is the question I suppose
<silverarrow> are ppc graphics that different?
<silverarrow> I thought it was only the cpu
<phillw> silverarrow: the graphic chips are totally different as well.
<silverarrow> ppc weirdness
<silverarrow> non-pc with added weirdness
<silverarrow> I could not make the alternate work either, but I would have to download and burn all over
<silverarrow> I actually bought a stack of cd to be ready for the beta 1 release, I have not started on it yet
<phillw> silverarrow: this is why I have asked on two separate email threads for the two issues to be allocated. They are two very different bugs and we need them to be made clearly as such.
<wxl> that ubiquity bug is about the installer
<wxl> which is not about the graphics, right?
<wxl> (no it's not)
<wxl> and it sounds like greg made the installer work
<wxl> for both isos
<wxl> so i need to get him to call this fixed
<wxl> and you, silverarrow, need to grab a daily and confirm that
<silverarrow> I wonder why the G4 doesn`t agree with the installer at all, and other Gs works fine?
<wxl> if not, put a new comment on it and call it a regression
<wxl> greg is using a g4 btw
<silverarrow> powerbook or ibook?
<phillw> wxl: two sperate bugs, they must be kept apart.  greg may have a solution to both, but they are seperate bugs and must be treated as such.
<wxl> ti powerbook
<silverarrow> I see
<wxl> phillw: agree and that's my point
<wxl> so where's the other bug/
<silverarrow> I have the last iBook
<silverarrow> which have double the specs needed to run lubuntu on regular pc
<wxl> i have a powerboook too
<wxl> so can't duplicate your experience
<silverarrow> but then  again, the added weirdness of ppc
<silverarrow> well, that might be both an advantage and a disadvantage
<silverarrow> Can I get by with regular cd R tonight?
<wxl> sure
<wxl> cd-rws are nice for long term because you can just keep burning over and over
<silverarrow> I have loads of them
<phillw> silverarrow: if you do not mind chewing up an cd-r, then sure, go use it.
<phillw> silverarrow: but at SLOWEST speed you can. one of the good things about cd-rw is that they force a slow wrire :)
<wxl> what about that graphics bug #?
<phillw> wxl: I'm just going to dig through.
<silverarrow> yes, I know about the slow speed issue with isos
<silverarrow> it took me a while to figure it out
<phillw> wxl: it was not in meeting, I'm going to have to check the -release logs... give me a few minutes.
<wxl> we had a meeting?
<wxl> oh
<wxl> u-qa meeting
<wxl> nm
<silverarrow> I`m using the first of the ppc listed at the bootom here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1046619
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1046619 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity fail to launch in 12.10 powerpc" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> got me excited for a second
<silverarrow> or rather downloading
<wxl> silverarrow: just looking for the graphics bug
<silverarrow> i shall have to go into town for cd-rw
<silverarrow> which isn`t long, just 10 mintues on my bike
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1046951
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1046951 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "No desktop environment or window manager, just X with the mouse" [High,Confirmed]
<silverarrow> I can`t figure out which graphics card I have
<silverarrow> the apple page is a maze
<wxl> why not use system profiler?
<silverarrow> wxl, did you ever get sylpheed to work on ppc ?
<wxl> didn't try
<wxl> again, need to get going on that
<phillw> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041625
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1041625 in openchrome "X not starting after install [openchrome]" [Critical,Fix released]
<wxl> NO
<silverarrow> the advantage of thunderbird is, it is idiot proof
<wxl> NOT PPC
<wxl> ↑ phillw
<wxl> not to shout, just trying to make it really really clear
<phillw> wxl: we did not find that out untill too late
<wxl> phillw: i know
<silverarrow> graphics card is pci?
<wxl> um
<wxl> should be yeah
<phillw> that bug was marked as not affecting ppc
<wxl> lspci should get you there too come to think of it
<wxl> also silverarrow for future bugs, please tag them powerpc
<phillw> buy I think it is still open, hence my asking the ppc team to check on which bugs are still applicalbe.
<silverarrow> AMD M11 NV (FireGL Mobility T2e) (rev80) prog-if 00
<phillw> wxl: silverarrow the bug for ppc has moved to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1046951
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1046951 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "No desktop environment or window manager, just X with the mouse" [High,Confirmed]
<wxl> there's an echo in here
<silverarrow> yeah, the bot gets exited by bugs
<phillw> wxl:lol, it is the bug bot confirming the bug exists and there has not been a typo. getting the correct numbers of a bug report in the incorrect order can cause problems :)
<phillw> bug 1046915
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1046915 in OpenStack Dashboard (Horizon) "nova api paginating but dashboard is not" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046915
<phillw> you see how easy it is to get wrong?
<wxl> hahahahah
<phillw> wxl: and that is why the bug-bot repeats a bug number.
<wxl> ok
<wxl> reply sent
<wxl> sometimes all i feel like i'm doing is shuffling papers
<phillw> you'll do well in QA :P
<wxl> i do a better job of orchestrating, directing, and advocating than i do actual testing O_O
<phillw> "It's like trying to heard cats" :)
<wxl> heh
<wxl> well greg's replying personally to me
<wxl> arild never says a darn thing on the mailing list XD
<wxl> etc. etc.
<phillw> how often does greg reply to forum / facebook stuff?
<wxl> uh
<wxl> well i aviod the forums
<wxl> i don't see him too much on facebook from what i remember
<phillw> we are all conduits to the final goal...... REPORT THE BLOODY BUG !!!! :D
<wxl> indeed
<silverarrow> is there a way to activate wireless all from CD?
<silverarrow> any wireless really
<wxl> um
<wxl> not sure
<wxl> broadcom drivers are open source now, right, phillw ?
<silverarrow> I don`t have access to router until tomorrow evening
<wxl> are they already in there?
 * wxl reminds himself about that seed thing
<silverarrow> I had to install b43 something to get wireless working though
<phillw> silverarrow: mine works fine, if you have a b43 system, then no, you will need to plug in to get the driver. broadcom will not allow the driver onto F.OSS, you have to sigh an agreement
<wxl> oh
<wxl> i thought they released those a few years back?
<silverarrow> very sneaky of them
<silverarrow> I don`t now why they care
<silverarrow> it shoudl be a pluss marketing ways ?
<phillw> wxl: there are cutters, but broadcom are similar to grpahics chip developers... they do not allow GPL license on the drivers. They are a part of restricted extras, but AFAIK, Broadcom have not even signed up fior that yet.
<wxl> lame
<phillw> silverarrow: the ubuntu team does have a list of laptops that work well, need work. need a lot of work, are a pain the in the ass, and don't even bother.....
<phillw> it relies on people to keep it updated
<phillw> silverarrow: wxl https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Procedures
<phillw> paer of the QA team
<silverarrow> thanks
<phillw> *part*
<silverarrow> I hope samsung 9 series goes on the list
<wxl> http://lwn.net/Articles/404248/
<phillw> silverarrow: do not hope.... DO!
<wxl> brb i'm about to tear the cables out of this machine and throw it across the freaking room
<phillw> ... oops.. padawan flash back @)
<wxl> stupid windows i have to reboot
<phillw> wxl: I have a server asking for that.... Any time in the next 365 days is okay with it.
<silverarrow> I usually dont have trouble with windows
<silverarrow> can I download and burn the b43 drives on a cd as a package?
<silverarrow> for quantal that is, but they  are the same?
<wxl> oh nm i fixed it somehow
<wxl> weird glitch
<wxl> i'll report the bug
<wxl> OH WAIT NEVERMIND
<wxl> wow that's a great question silverarrow
<wxl> the long story is yes, you can build your own iso
<wxl> the short answer is: put it on something else :)
<silverarrow> oh, usb drive?
<wxl> ya
<silverarrow> can do
<wxl> btw that's what greg did for one of his installs
<wxl> no cds, just usb
<silverarrow> I fickle to much with usb installs, at least os
<silverarrow> not sure iBooks can , some I think
<wxl> yeah i had problems with powerbook
<wxl> the biggest problem is openfirmware
<wxl> it's very buggy
<wxl> which is NOT what you want for a firmware
<silverarrow> i think I have that?
<silverarrow> at least graphics, not sure
<silverarrow> however, 12.04 is fine on this old thing, everybit as clear screen picture as tiger
<wxl> every mac has open firmware
<silverarrow> something is working
<silverarrow> oh you mean the bios thing
<silverarrow> macs don`t hav BIOS, they have something much better; open firmware
<silverarrow> osx the most advance operative system in the world
<silverarrow> it just works
<wxl> silverarrow: open firmware is NOT better
<silverarrow> lol
<wxl> and os x is a big meh
<silverarrow> go say that on a mac forum
<wxl> you lift up the hood and it looks so hacked together it's not even funny
<wxl> sorry, i haven't been taking my apple drugs
<wxl> it's kind of like thx1138
<wxl> :/
<silverarrow> there are no bugs in osx, they are quietly swept under the carpet, any hardware weakness is firmly denied
<wxl> oh i see
<wxl> SARCASM
<wxl> right
<wxl> i see some talk about compat-wireless including the broadcom open source drives
<wxl> what's up with that?
<silverarrow> not sure
<wxl> i can't find the package anywhere
<silverarrow> the b43 thing worked on my wireless so I never ventured any further
<wxl> broadcom = b43
<silverarrow> I was given the option of two commands b43 legacy and another one, I chose the other one
<silverarrow> on the initial install I had to blacklist he b43 drivers
<silverarrow> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<silverarrow> or perhaps it was the restricted packages and reboot that did it
<silverarrow> not sure
<silverarrow> short visist
<phillw> silverarrow: can I PLEASE drill this into you?... WRITE DOWN EVERY STEP.
 * silverarrow uses left fingers in trained touch method to type in sudo commands in terminal
<silverarrow> opens package manager and installs totem
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-13
<silverarrow> opens browser and discovers it is possible to open gnome mplay by double finger clicking on black totem window
<silverarrow> sorry, I don`t know what the sytem does if it doesn`t tell me
<silverarrow> hey,  why is the daily iso too large for cd?
<silverarrow> ubuntu wil not boot at all
<silverarrow> I think ubuntu should boot though?
<silverarrow> what are minimal specs for ubuntu?
<silverarrow> 1GHz cpu 1GB RAM ?
<silverarrow> that is mee on xchat
<taoseeker> there is no way about the graphics xorg bug in Ubuntu for ppc?
<taoseeker> and not fixed for the daily build
<taoseeker> no live desktop environment
<taoseeker> I should be able to run ubuntu on the ibook
<taoseeker> fine
<taoseeker> maybe not as snappy as lubuntu but should run
<taoseeker> who is testing for ubuntu and ppc?
<silverarrow> where is the xorg bugreport again?
<silverarrow>  there is definitely a bug with latest Ubuntu daily ppc i
<silverarrow> xorg, graphics something
<kanliot> lol i was searching for pcp
<kanliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1046951
<kanliot> and
<kanliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1046619
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1046951 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "No desktop environment or window manager, just X with the mouse" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1046619 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity fail to launch in 12.10 powerpc" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kanliot> silverarrow please join the lubuntu-qa mailing list
<kanliot> just  suggestion
<silverarrow> I`m on it
<silverarrow> I`m about to check my email
<taoseeker> unfortunately no improvement on the daily build
<taoseeker> xorg or installer do not work
<taoseeker> I lean towards xorg too now
<kanliot> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-September/035887.html
<kanliot> ^ we might be having grub 2.0 put into Ubuntu for 12.10
 * kanliot can't figure out why
<silverarrow> hi
<smartboyhw> Hi silverarrow
<silverarrow> have you manged any testing lately?
<smartboyhw> silverarrow: No been busying after Beta 1 on writing documentations and accomplishments and Ubuntu GNOME remix
<silverarrow> sounds like a lot
<silverarrow> I still struggle booting the dailys even
<silverarrow> non of the regular fixes work
<silverarrow> might be xorg resisting cooperationj
<silverarrow> are there any news on the latest updates and dailies?
<smartboyhw> silverarrow: What news? I don't understanf
<silverarrow> I think most of installer fix for ppc
<silverarrow> which might be major xorg work
<silverarrow> as long as it isn't a silverback
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> kanliot: You here?
<davmor2> balloons: is it just me or when using the Nouveau driver is the highlight around buttons God awful
<balloons> davmor2, not sure anymore
<balloons> I'm using the open amd drivers this cycle
<smartboyhw> Yep amd drivers here also
<balloons> I did use nouveau last cycle.. I don't remember that issue.. For me, the nouveau driver was SO much nicer for the desktop than nvidia at the time
<smartboyhw> lol
<balloons> vterm switching took forever
<balloons> no 3d though of course :-)
<davmor2> balloons: I'll take some screenshots another time but I need the nvidia binaries in place for testing the CA apps currently
<balloons> ahh
<phillw> balloons: ping
<smartboyhw> Oh oh
<balloons> phillw, pong
 * smartboyhw watches the conversation carefully
<phillw> balloons: Dave replied back re: new grub, apart from also expressing suprise at not being informed, he is happy to help out if someone cares to give him a poke. drstalk@gmail.com (or drs305 on the ubuntu forum).
<smartboyhw> I like the new grub
<balloons> phillw, did you send him colin's request?
<smartboyhw> Well what happened to drs305?
<phillw> I can forward the one from you?
<balloons> phillw, yes please
<balloons> cc me also if you don't mind.. So I have an intro
<balloons> and then I'll say hello as well
<smartboyhw> cc me too please:)
<smartboyhw> I want to have a look at it:)
<balloons> lol
<balloons> you want to test grub smartboyhw?
<balloons> are you comfortable recovering your broken system?
<smartboyhw> balloons: I already installed grub2
<smartboyhw> And it's fine now:)
<smartboyhw> Fast too
<balloons> do you know how to recover your system if it didn't work?
<smartboyhw> Yes:)
<balloons> smartboyhw, ahh then, well, your all set
<smartboyhw> I did take a look at the recover guides;)
<phillw> email sent.
<smartboyhw> OK got it
<smartboyhw> Ah it is actually that one
<smartboyhw> i received it in lubuntu-qa list
<phillw> smartboyhw: yup, I cc'd the guys there asking for volunteers :)
<balloons> smartboyhw, yep.. did you report to colin?
<smartboyhw> ;D
<smartboyhw> No I didn't
 * balloons is having fun with moinmoin wiki again
<balloons> fixed the silliness on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings
<balloons> is anyone about who's running quantal?
<balloons> I have a request to confirm a rather bizarre bug.. Should take about 5 mins of your time.. And no kittens should be harmed :-)
<elfy> if it's not ubuntu specific then shout balloons
<balloons> elfy, no it's not
<elfy> then what is it :)
<balloons> elfy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12236850#post12236850
<balloons> read my first and third posts.. basically, taking a screenshot after running a wine program doesn't work
<balloons> the screenshot will show the older screenshot
<balloons> recording your screen after running wine via kazaam or ffmpeg is the same
<balloons> you only get the single still image from the first screenshot you took before running the wine program
<balloons> it's really odd
<elfy> mmm - so I'd have to pollute my xubuntu experience with wine and some ms app
<balloons> mm.. you would have to install wine
<balloons> but you could run the built in notepad
<balloons> sorry elfy ;-)
<elfy> oh ok
<balloons> no wories if you'd rather not
<elfy> After this operation, 526 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<elfy> wut !!!
<balloons> whoa
<elfy> After this operation, 263 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<elfy> with no-install-recommends ...
<elfy> I think I'd rather not lol
<elfy> don't remember wine wanting to do that before
<elfy> that is a lot of stuff to get wine - http://pastebin.com/Q8rn95dr
<balloons> wow.. I'd agree
<balloons> I normally keep myself wine free, but I was messing around the other day with an app I guess
<balloons> trying to recreate the problem and thinking what on earth left me snapshotted in time, I thought about the wine program.. and boom, sure enough
<elfy> certainly a strange one
<elfy> so - all in all might be best to get someone with wine already - but if you can't then I'll do it in a test setup over weekend when I do some daily tests
<elfy> balloons: hang on - I'll boot my ubuntu test and do it in there
<elfy> balloons: ok - it's installing now
<phillw> balloons: is grub 2 on ALL spins across all flavours and architectures as of today?
<balloons> phillw, no
<balloons> it's nowhere as of yet
<phillw> I'm sure i saw that hit QQ today, from somehwere?
<balloons> yes.. but not the images to my knowledge
<balloons> it came in late in the day
<balloons> it should be there tomorrow
<phillw> balloons: so it will be on EVERYTHING tomorrow respin?
<balloons> assuming all the packages build.. for instance.. ppc failed
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2
<phillw> ARM / PPC/ AMD-MAC / i686 / AMD64 / Server etc. etc.  ubuntu / kubuntu / lubuntu etc....
<balloons> amd64, i386, ppc
<balloons> all flavours
<balloons> no arm.. grub-efi isn't cahanging
<balloons> we'd have to ask cjwatson for specifics
<phillw> balloons: just thinking that it may be nice to ask elfy to put a sticky onto http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=416 so they all know what is going on (I'd suggest also that you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2056701 ) And also issue an email to the 'main' QA and L-QA with details from Colin, you know... just so the testers have a slight idea of such a massive change? :P
<wxl> wish i could get stupid usb install working for ppc cuz i have another machine to play with potentially
<wxl> (ppc)
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> phillw, yes, bien sir
<balloons> the sticky on the forums isn't a bad idea actually
<elfy> balloons phillw: someone write it and I'll sticky it
<balloons> I'll be putting it on the anounce of the tracker
<phillw> wxl: the last person I knew who had it working was Lars, but he has already said that he has pretty much given up & uses dvd-RW now. I know that this is of no use to you guys with a cd reader and not a dvd reader in your ppc :(
<wxl> phillw: well my big issue is probably more laziness and cheapskateness more than anything. i need to get a cdrw
<elfy> or cariboo will phillw balloons
<phillw> balloons: one thing I have learned is that testers do not like being treated as mushrooms :D
<balloons> who does? :-)
<balloons> I wasn't expecting it to go in until next week
<wxl> maybe if they're really tasty mushrooms
<phillw> wxl: this one is... a totally new grub that can screw your system :P
<phillw> the forum guys have already picked up on it :)
<phillw> wxl: how did you dd to the usb ?
<phillw> brb... nicotine enhancement needed
<wxl> dd if=whatever-it's-called.iso of=/dev/whereever-the-usb-is
<wxl> kind of can't screw up dd
<wxl> ↑ phillw
<elfy> balloons: if there is a thread that needs stickying then PM me on forum - but I'm off now
<balloons> elfy, cheers
<balloons> I will ty
<phillw> wxl: have you tried with setting the bs ?
<wxl> phillw: hm?
<phillw> back in the dim and distant past, before lubuntu had a self check, we used a bs of 2048 when reading the cd.
<phillw> wxl: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=94
<phillw> that is my old archive area that held stuff before we were adopted :)
<wxl> not sure that's relevant to usb tho, da?
<phillw> wxl: as it was piping output, there would have been  a reason for it. Although it may have been that reading a CD 1 byte at a time was excrutialiting slow. just an idea to try, as it did get md5sum to be happy.
<phillw> calculating the count is an easy sum to do,
<wxl> whoa improvements to virtualbox for you non-qemu users http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/virtualbox-420-released-with-support.html
<wxl> anywho i didn't check the md5 so i guess i should start there but i have had probelms with usb in the past. i want it to work so darn bad. i should just give it up.
<phillw> wxl: checking the md5 is always one of the easiest things to forget :)
<wxl> like i said i didn't forget it XD
<phillw> wxl: as elfy said earlier .... take a tip from an old man - you didn't forget - you forgot to remember
<phillw> I love that statement :D
<wxl> well, i chose to forget. :)
<phillw> nice about VirtualBox, I have the choice of that and kvm on piglet. Main server runs kvm, but my slow internet link means setting up VM's on a fast system are negated as I only have ~ 512 kb/s link :( One of the guys on a good link says that whilst he knows he is on a remote system, the graphical stuff runs with little lag..... Damn, to have a decent b/band link :'(
<wxl> i've had happiness with headless vboxes and in general been really pleased
<phillw> wxl: the sii server runs a couple of VM's for F/OSS teams, they are delighted with them. If anyone from L-QA wants a ppc VM set up I will happily do it (I even have one spare ipV4 address at present).
<phillw> I bought a few, as they are getting rarer than hens teeth :D
<wxl> hmmmmmm sounds like a good idea although esp with ppc it seems nothing beats real hardware
<phillw> wxl: this seems to be the case with the latest bugs :(
<wxl> maybe vbox offers better options for virtualizing display
<wxl> not sure if it even supports ppc
<wxl> never tried
<phillw> does vbox support quemu ?
<phillw> as in, the instructions Julien posted up on the ppc area?
<wxl> not sure
<phillw> one way to find out :P  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC%26Mac64#How_to_test_on_any_architectures_.28using_qemu.29
<phillw> virtual box is not an emulator ... quite clear
<wxl> sudo wget 'https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=matlab-r2011a.desktop' -O /usr/local/share/applications/matlab.desktop
<wxl> oops
<wxl> sorry wrong channel
<phillw> wxl: no worries, it happens to us all :D
<xnox> Hmmm...
<xnox> wxl: use python-scipy or scilab
<xnox> wxl: faster, better graphics and better integration with e.g. LaTeX
<wxl> so in my desperate attempt to get my 12.04 ppc updated to quantal i tried a sudo do-release-upgrade -d and it told me no new version found. any ideas what the deal is?
<wxl> honestly i don't know how it works; if it's looking for alphas, betas, rcs, dailies, or any of the above. i'm thinking that the fact that the beta1 failed and/or that recent daily builds are failing may be why??
<wxl> is dd if=/dev/usb bs=2048 count=(iso size/2048) | md5sum not a realiable way to get md5sum on a usb drive? i dd'd the iso over there and the iso matches with published values.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-14
<silverarrow> yeah, you are not the only one it seems
<silverarrow> with regular ubuntu the upgrade will not take either
<wxl> upgrades in general? because i was able to update packages
<silverarrow> no, sorry, upgrade to beta 12.10 I mean
<wxl> well that's what i was trying to do
<wxl> that's what do-release-upgrade does
<wxl> but it can't find the update
<wxl> if you mean update from an iso that's a different thing from what i'm tlaking about
<silverarrow> it doesn`t work in regular Ubuntu either it seems, the feed pack there is "broken packages"
<silverarrow> no, I am talking about terminal or update manger in booted system
<silverarrow> from 12.04 runnig
<silverarrow> running
<wxl> yeah that's what i mean
<wxl> have you seen this in a bug report somewhere?
<silverarrow> someone wanted to try the gimp version in quantal, but could not get the upgrade to take
<silverarrow> I don` think it was reported
<wxl> so they wanted the quantal gimp, and because of this they wanted to upgrade to quantal?
<wxl> if this is on the forums, you should tell those people to report bugs!
<silverarrow> i was on a the ubuntu+1 channel yesterday
<wxl> everything needs to be reported or the devs don't really notice
<silverarrow> it got as far as initiating the upgrade but halted "broken packges"
<silverarrow> yes, but it wasn`t me was it
<wxl> yeah i didn't even get to that
<wxl> it just said none found
<silverarrow> we tired different commands
<silverarrow> lots of paste bin logs
<wxl> this is true even on my intel machine
<wxl> !
<silverarrow> maybe ubuntu+1 is logged?
<silverarrow> did you try sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<wxl> indeed i did
<wxl> and i just get the old "checking for new Ubuntu release"/"no new release found"
<wxl> maybe it has to be an rc first
<silverarrow> it`s not working then
<silverarrow> the upgrade is not available through teminal
<silverarrow> not heard a word about it from any though, not i mail list or on the forum
<wxl> strange
<wxl> well usually the testers aren't upgrading their systems by means other than iso
<wxl> and even then the upgrade testcase is almost hidden from view way at the bottom of the list
<silverarrow> the  past is still up http://paste.ubuntu.com/1201798/
<silverarrow> not sure I dear try it
<silverarrow> dare
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> total mess !!
<wxl> heh
<silverarrow> do I get a y/n option ?
<wxl> n
<wxl> XD
<silverarrow> I will let it be then lol
<wxl> you're telling me i'm supposed to read "devel" and interpret "stable?"
<wxl> oops wrong channel
<wxl> AGAIN
<silverarrow> what?
<silverarrow> wxl, what do you make if this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1203831/
<silverarrow> I tried the upgrade too
<silverarrow> have you gone to bed?
<wxl> about ready to leave for the day -- end work time here
<silverarrow> cant find expected packages in release file
<wxl> cursory look suggests you should try again and see if you have the same problem
<silverarrow> oh you are in us
<silverarrow> I see
<wxl> yep. until later
<silverarrow> have a nice evening then
<silverarrow> my network is up and running though
<silverarrow> fine on the hp
<silverarrow> I shall keep at it
<silverarrow> or stay with it
<silverarrow> not sure what`s correct
<silverarrow> upgrade to quantal from terminal is not working
<silverarrow> I keep getting suggested to check my network, but it is working
<smartboyhw> kanliot: PING
<kanliot> helllo world
<kanliot> smartboyhw,
<smartboyhw> kanliot: You written me a testimonial and you don't put it on my wiki????\
<kanliot> yea
<kanliot> i sent it through email
<smartboyhw> Put it in if not it does not count:)
<kanliot> if you want to thank me
<kanliot> change yer steve jobs pic
<smartboyhw> Put it in my wiki page please:) If not it certainly doesn't count at all
<kanliot> your profile is personal
<kanliot> you do it
<smartboyhw> ........
<kanliot> i wouldn't want you editing mine
<smartboyhw> Grrrrrr
<kanliot> GRRRRAWWR
<smartboyhw> lol
<kanliot> lol
<elfy> cjohnston: assuming you're cjwatson on LP - if I'd have known I'd have asked in here about grub2 and recovery menu instead of wasting time witha bug report
<cjohnston> :-(
<elfy> sorry and all that
<cjohnston> :-)
<elfy> :)
<cjohnston> elfy: you do want cjwatson, though he appears offline
<elfy> aah - so there is a good reason for being elfy - no-one can get confused:D
<cjohnston> tab fail wins in here alot
<elfy> :)
<elfy> of course if I'd looked then Chris and Colin look a whole lot different :)
<cjohnston> true
<elfy> but I shall use the I am tired excuse :p
<cjohnston> I have debated changing to chrisjohnston, but cjwatson said just leave as is and laugh at people
<elfy> lol
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-15
<silverarrow> hi
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-16
<silverarrow> hi
<kanliot> hi silverarrow
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> any  news on a
<silverarrow> ...sunday
<smartboyhw> Hi silverarrow
<silverarrow> hoping 12.10 will be the best so far ;- )
<smartboyhw> lol
<silverarrow> it has to go forward
<silverarrow> even if the steps are small
<silverarrow> I read someone writing about long lasting troubles with ubuntu
<silverarrow> talking years to get some where
<silverarrow> I wonder about gnome mplayer too
<smartboyhw> lol
<silverarrow> I`ve used it for years now, and it lubuntu it is kind of temperametal
<silverarrow> in* not it
<smartboyhw> Oh!
<silverarrow> yes, and the same for years,
<silverarrow> both i386 and ppc
<silverarrow> you know, when you resize window, or go full screen, it can go black
<silverarrow> the video still  plays
<smartboyhw> Oh no
<silverarrow> it sort of gets cloaked, or goes hidden
<silverarrow> I have discovered the image has sort of moved up into the left corner of the window
<smartboyhw> ooh
<silverarrow> if you play around with the windows resizing or double click on actual image it behaves better
<silverarrow> not sure if it  is windows manager or mplayer issue
<epikvision> #join ubuntu-motu
<epikvision> trying out irssi right now...
